# Do not post in this thread!



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

I want this thread all to myself. DO NOT POST.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Okay. I won't then.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Okay. I won't then.


----------



## Self! (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I want this thread all to myself. DO NOT POST.




Que? No hablo ingles.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Otis said:


> Que? No hablo ingles.



Well, you better start hablo'n!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Self! (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>





Oh got nothing to say huh? Guess that 21-0 whopping made you humble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Otis said:


> Oh got nothing to say huh? Guess that 21-0 whopping made you humble.



Nov 3rd 2012


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 4, 2012)

Sharing is caring!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Sharing is caring!



What you gonna share with me Sarah?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>












stringmusic said:


> Well, you better start hablo'n!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What you gonna share with me Sarah?



For some reason I have a moist cookie sitting next to me...
Want some of that?


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 4, 2012)

Why U no wanna share?

John I.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> For some reason I have a moist cookie sitting next to me...
> Want some of that?



I can't really answer that question on here. I might get banded. We can talk about it later on the boat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



You coulda eat that popcorn anywhere on the interwebs, but no, you got to come in this thread and get ya crumbs everywhere. 

Clean this place up and NO MORE POSTIN'!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Otis said:


> Oh got nothing to say huh? Guess that 21-0 whopping made you humble.



Please keep this thread on topic please.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Self! (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Please keep this thread on topic please.




Les voted for Obama and sends him campaign money.


----------



## mattech (Apr 4, 2012)

You got it. I promise I will not even think about posting in here.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

mattech said:


> You got it. I promise I will not even think about posting in here.



Finally, somebody gets it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



No, no, you stop typin' on that computer


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Please keep this thread on topic please.


 
Topic????


What topic ??


Wez no need noz'stinkin topik !!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Otis said:


> Les voted for Obama and sends him campaign money.










stringmusic said:


> Finally, somebody gets it.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


>



There should have been a  at the end of that. I'll go add one


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

I like bacon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## crackerdave (Apr 4, 2012)

I think the title of this thread is equivalent to hunting over bait.


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 4, 2012)

You got it dude, I won't post anything.

John I.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon!



I like bacon, mustard and beer


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

MUSTARD rules!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

what thread???


----------



## Self! (Apr 4, 2012)

Whats the weather like outside today?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2012)

I heard there was a party goin' on in  here.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I heard there was a party goin' on in  here.



I would join ya'll but the man said DO NOT POST. Can't you idjits read for cryin out loud.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I would join ya'll but the man said DO NOT POST. Can't you idjits read for cryin out loud.



 yea can't you idjits read? Thanks Hornet! Wait, hold on, you just .....


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Buncha idjits.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)  
stringmusic  

This is what this thread was supposed to look like...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
> stringmusic
> 
> This is what this thread was supposed to look like...



Who?

Look like what?

Oh, my apologies.


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>



that nanner is odd............................oops, sorry........didn't mean to post in this thread.............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

Did ya'll smell that?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

mmmm


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya'll smell that?



This thread ain't fer smellin'!

Even though I do smell Les Miles' popcorn that he spilled.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> that nanner is cool............................oops, sorry........didn't mean to post in this thread............. I'm gonna go eat me a pizza flavored hot pocket now.........bye


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

I only have this nanner


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I want this thread all to myself. DO NOT POST......I want to hide in here and eat this delicious SPAM sandwich and this awesome moonpie


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

rydert said:


>



You mean this moonpie? I haven't even been able to start eatin' it yet cause all you idjits won't stop postin' in this private thread.


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 4, 2012)

If someone was to post something on here, How would that make you feel?

John I.


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You mean this moonpie? I haven't even been able to start eatin' it yet cause all you idjits won't stop postin' in this private thread.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 4, 2012)

This is too Funny! OOps I posted! I take it back!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## NOYDB (Apr 4, 2012)

Am I too late?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

messermacher said:


> If someone was to post something on here, How would that make you feel?
> 
> John I.



I would feel


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> This is too Funny! OOps I posted! I take it back!



To delete this message, check the appropriate option below and then click the 'Delete this Message' button.
Deletion Options
1.Do Not Delete Message 
2.Delete Message

Choose the second option.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

Now; I know ya'll smell that


----------



## Self! (Apr 4, 2012)

Was I suppose to write something here?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Now; I know ya'll smell that





Otis said:


> Was I suppose to write something here?





stringmusic said:


> Buncha idjits.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally, a little time to myself.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

aaaaahhhhhhh.....


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

aaaaahhhhhhh.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



Do not post a reply to this!

Clean your popcorn up!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


You didn't read the OP did ya? 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6844318&postcount=57

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6844476&postcount=66


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You didn't read the OP did ya?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6844318&postcount=57
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6844476&postcount=66


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> please reply to this!
> 
> don't clean your popcorn up! it goes good with moonpies



odd..........just sayin...........


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Do not post a reply to this!
> 
> I'm washing my panties!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Party Time!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

mustard!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

mustard !!!!


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 4, 2012)

Shouldn't the title have Driveler in it somewhere??????

PostPostPostPostPostPostPostPostPostPosPost










 PostPostPostPostPostPostPostPostPostPosPost


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Mud, 

I think we need to make a roadtrip


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Party Time!!!





mudracing101 said:


> mustard!!



On a sausage biscuit delivered by pink dancing elephants eating corndogs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Shouldn't the title have Driveler in it somewhere??????
> 
> PostPostPostPostPostPostPostPostPostPosPost
> 
> ...



feels good don't it


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> MUSTARD rules!



Ketchups better!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> Ketchups better!



Not on your life mater boy!


----------



## Nastytater (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Self! (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Since no one is posting here, I have a confession to make. I am really an Alabama fan.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Otis said:


>



That ain't funny ya dern idjit.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Not on your life mater boy!



Ketchups good on anything ... well almost not green beans  

what idjit would try this


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Since no one is posting here, I have a confession to make. I am really an Alabama fan.





Otis said:


>





Les Miles said:


> I knew you'd understand Otis!


----------



## Self! (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I got more things in the closet, y'all want to know more?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Post changing idjits


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


>






Now stop postin' in my thread!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I got more things in the closet, y'all want to know more?





Otis said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> odd..........just sayin...........





You quit postin' too!


----------



## Self! (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Shocking ain't it? But Les is full of secrets...maybe he will share more.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Of all people,Keebs is postin' in a private thread, and banded at that.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

All I wanted was my own thread.


----------



## Self! (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I double as a Victoria Secret's model, ask Quack. He found out the hard way.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> feels good don't it



Always got to be contumacious,obstreperous and recusant dontcha?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Of all people,Keebs is postin' in a private thread, and banded at that.


 I'm sowwy, Otis made me do it, well, him & Les, it's alll  they're fault, I promise!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Always got to be contumacious,obstreperous and recusant dontcha?








 mind your manners with that WOW, now, ya hear!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Self! (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm sowwy, Otis made me do it, well, him & Les, it's alll  they're fault, I promise!





 Don't ever mention my name and a LSU fans name in the same sentence.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mind your manners with that WOW, now, ya hear!



Yes'mam, she can post in here and so can you. 




BUT NOBODY ELSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Always got to be contumacious,obstreperous and recusant dontcha?



Dude.

You had better translate or I'm PM'ing Nic.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Yes'mam, she can post in here and so can you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why thank you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> yes'mam, she can post in here and so can you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Yes'mam, she can post in here and so can you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




suck up................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Dude.
> 
> You had better translate or I'm PM'ing Nic.


Yo, I unnerstood it, especially the part about.....
BUT NOBODY ELSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> suck up................


jealous.........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> really


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm a pretty woman; can I post in here?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm a pretty woman; can I post in here?


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> jealous.........


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> suck up, suck up,suck up,suck up,suck up,suck up,suck up,suck up,suck up,suck up,suck up,suck up,suck up,suck up



x 2


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

oh, and I'm easy too


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> oh, and I'm easy too



easy too what?..........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

rydert said:


>





Lukikus2 said:


> x 2






hdm03 said:


> oh, and I'm easy too


 you say that like it's a big secret..............


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm a pretty woman; can I post in here?





hdm03 said:


> oh, and I'm easy too



1. This thread is useless without pictures.

2. Are we talkin' sophomore at the prom or freshman sorority grl in Cancun?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> easy too what?..........






You two...... quit postin' in here!!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> 1. This thread is useless without pictures.
> 
> 2. Are we talkin' sophomore at the prom or freshman sorority grl in Cancun?



If ya'll get my own personal thread deleted...... I'm gonna.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> If ya'll get my own personal thread deleted...... I'm gonna.....stop eating pizza flavored hot pockets




no way...............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> 1. This thread is useless without pictures.
> 
> 2. Are we talkin' sophomore at the prom or freshman sorority grl in Cancun?



More like a high school drop out at a Talladega race!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> More like a high school drop out at a Talladega race!



Dadgum I like fishing bettern' racing; just sayin


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> BUT NOBODY ELSE!!!!!!!!!!






But, but, but........


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Yes'mam, she can post in here and so can you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, that ain't no way to act, others wanna post too. 

We'll tell Nic you's discrimminatin.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> More like a high school drop out at a Talladega race!



What you doin' later???


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> oh, and I'm sleasy too





Keebs said:


> you say that like it's a big secret..............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> What you doin' later???



Going to Golden Corral and stick my tongue in the chocolate fountain


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> no way...............







Did you read the OP?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But, but, but........



If you can get me banded like Keebs can, then you can post in here too. Can you get me banded?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> If you can get me banded like Keebs can, then you can post in here too. Can you get me banded?



Well stick your leg out


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well stick your leg out



I ain't doin' it, I'm skeered.


You can post in here too.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Nobody else though!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't doin' it, I'm skeered.
> 
> 
> You can post in here too.



Now now now.  This won't hurt a bit.


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't doin' it, I'm skeered.
> 
> 
> You can post in here too.



suck up..........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But, but, but........





stringmusic said:


> If you can get me banded like Keebs can, then you can post in here too. Can you get me banded?





turtlebug said:


> Well stick your leg out





turtlebug said:


> Now now now.  This won't hurt a bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

iwillnotpostinthisthreadiwillnotpostinthisthreadiwillnotpostinthisthreadiwillnotpostinthisthreadiwillnotpostinthisthread





Grrrrrrrrrrr,  sorry bro I tried . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

This has gotten way out of hand


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> This has gotten way out of hand



why come?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

I will not post in this thread anymore............ i'm going home.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> iwillnotpostinthisthreadiwillnotpostinthisthreadiwillnotpostinthisthreadiwillnotpostinthisthreadiwillnotpostinthisthread
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You must have had the same teacher I did. 













She was HAWT!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> This has gotten way out of hand



waaaaaaaaaaaay outta hand. To many people skipped the OP.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaay outta hand. To many people skipped the OP.



What's an OP?  Ocean Pacific?


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I will not post in this thread anymore............ i'm going home.



yes you will..........like a moth to a light............


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaay outta hand. To many people skipped the OP.



What's this thread about anyway?


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 4, 2012)

Zero is the number of the posts I will post again on this thread, 
and the number of my future posts will be zero 

One is way too much,  

Two is right out... 

therefore, I shall proceed to zero


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> yes you will..........like a moth to a light............



Why are there dots behind all your sentences? You only need one.


Oh, and take your dots to another thread!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What's an OP?  Ocean Pacific?



Yes.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What's this thread about anyway?



Ask all these other idjits.


----------



## mattech (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What's an OP?  Ocean Pacific?



No, it means original playaaa! He was talkin bout me.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2012)

I can fix all of this.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Why are there dots behind all your sentences? You only need one.
> 
> 
> Oh, and take your dots to another thread!!!!



The dots are used like i'm in deep thought .....or like i'm really serious .....or like i'm pausing ...or like.......nevermind.idjit


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I can fix all of this.



I double dare ya Nic


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I double dare ya Nic



Oooooph, be vewy careful LM, ya know how much we like your triple tail guided fishin trips. Oh,S M, I didn't really post in yo thread. Just watchin out for the bro's, since you gave all da WOW's a hall pass.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 4, 2012)

I promise...I will not post in your thread.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I double dare ya Nic





You just catch me a mess of them fish...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You just catch me a mess of them fish...



What fish? He's too busy stuffing his face with a 16 oz fillet Mignon with just enough blood on the plate.   

Best/Worst pic anyone has sent me all week.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 4, 2012)

Mustard


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What fish? He's too busy stuffing his face with a 16 oz fillet Mignon with just enough blood on the plate.
> 
> Best/Worst pic anyone has sent me all week.



Man... I am so stuffed that my stomach actually hurts. That filet just melted in my mouth with every juicy bite.  

I love it when a nice piece of meat is just cooked to perfection. Add a little creamed spinach, au-gratin potatoes, and corn to the mix for a delicious entrée. 

Then we topped it off with a nice, big piece of german chocolate cake drizzled with raspberry sauce.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Man... I am so stuffed that my stomach actually hurts. That filet just melted in my mouth with every juicy bite.
> 
> I love it when a nice piece of meat is just cooked to perfection. Add a little creamed spinach, au-gratin potatoes, and corn to the mix for a delicious entrée.
> 
> Then we topped it off with a nice, big piece of german chocolate cake drizzled with raspberry sauce.





Dead


To


Me


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Yes.


 I LOVE Ocean Pacific!


Nicodemus said:


> I can fix all of this.


 weawwy???


Nicodemus said:


> You just catch me a mess of them fish...


 Have you SEEN his *catches*?????????? I have!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE Ocean Pacific!
> 
> weawwy???
> 
> Have you SEEN his *catches*?????????? I have!!!!!!!






Yes, I have...


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2012)

Dont what??


Oh ... wait .... sorry.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't mind Me folks just passing through!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Is this the new Swap & Sell???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is this the new Swap & Sell???





Mebbe, whatcha got ??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe, whatcha got ??



Something to replace your old broken rod.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Something to replace your old broken rod.





I'll take it !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll take it !!!



Are you sure you know how to use it properly? You not going to stick this one in the fan like the last one are you?


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll take it !!!


 what happened ,slammed you hatchback on it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Are you sure you know how to use it properly? You not going to stick this one in the fan like the last one are you?




Ceiling fans are da debil !!! 




ButcherTony said:


> what happened ,slammed you hatchback on it?





How'd you know ???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

ButcherTony said:


> what happened ,slammed you hatchback on it?



Did that hurt much? Sounds painful!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Man... I am so stuffed that my stomach actually hurts. That filet just melted in my mouth with every juicy bite.
> 
> I love it when a nice piece of meat is just cooked to perfection. Add a little creamed spinach, au-gratin potatoes, and corn to the mix for a delicious entrée.
> 
> Then we topped it off with a nice, big piece of german chocolate cake drizzled with raspberry sauce.



http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is this the new Swap & Sell???


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess we still can't post in here?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, I have...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I can fix all of this.


Well then why dont ya? Shut this stupid post down


Les Miles said:


> I double dare ya Nic


Me too



Nicodemus said:


> You just catch me a mess of them fish...


 I like a mess of them fish too.



turtlebug said:


> What fish? He's too busy stuffing his face with a 16 oz fillet Mignon with just enough blood on the plate.
> 
> Best/Worst pic anyone has sent me all week.


I didnt get no pic



Turkeypaw said:


> Mustard


Thats my boy


Les Miles said:


> Man... I am so stuffed that my stomach actually hurts. That filet just melted in my mouth with every juicy bite.
> 
> I love it when a nice piece of meat is just cooked to perfection. Add a little creamed spinach, au-gratin potatoes, and corn to the mix for a delicious entrée.
> 
> Then we topped it off with a nice, big piece of german chocolate cake drizzled with raspberry sauce.


Like i said , i didnt get no pic



Keebs said:


> I LOVE Ocean Pacific!
> 
> weawwy???
> 
> Have you SEEN his *catches*?????????? I have!!!!!!!


Of Course we all have,.. Thats why we want our own mess of em






Les Miles said:


> Is this the new Swap & Sell???





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe, whatcha got ??





Les Miles said:


> Something to replace your old broken rod.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll take it !!!





Les Miles said:


> Are you sure you know how to use it properly? You not going to stick this one in the fan like the last one are you?
















Keebs said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well then why dont ya? Shut this stupid post down


If all you idjits woulda left me to my personal thread, there wouldn't be no talk of shuttin' it down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> If all you idjits woulda left me to my personal thread, there wouldn't be no talk of shuttin' it down.



If you wanted to be alone you should of shut the door and turned off the light., but when the lights are on and the door is open we will make a party up in here


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

If you really want it cleaned up, just say the word...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If you really want it cleaned up, just say the word...



Werd


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>


 notice anything different?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## mattech (Apr 5, 2012)

Now this thread is to yourself.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess we're gonna have to do this all over again...


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 5, 2012)

Where'd the picture of the HAWWWWWWWT girl go?


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2012)

i'm confused..............................


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> i'm confused..............................



This will calm you down.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> notice anything different?



Uhhh, yea, all these idjits are still postin' in this personal thread!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Uhhh, yea, all these idjits are still postin' in this personal thread!


 want it "cleaned up" again?


----------



## Budda (Apr 5, 2012)

Stingy kids who ain't able to share should not be able to post in their own thread


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

I like bacon!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> want it "cleaned up" again?



I'll call ya if'n I need ya, I'm gonna try to fend'em off somemore.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

Budda said:


> Stingy kids who ain't able to share should not be able to post in their own thread



Hey, hey, hey listen here Budda, I make the rules in this thread. So quit your postin'!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Budda (Apr 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Hey, hey, hey listen here Budda, I make the rules in this thread. So quit your postin'!!



I may be anchient but I can still throw a youngin over my knee.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon!



Well I like Sausage biscuits with MUSTARD, filet Mignon and chocolate cake but I can't seem to get any as of late.


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> This will calm you down.



I said that "i'm confused"............not......... "I'm excited"


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I like Sausage biscuits with MUSTARD, filet Mignon and chocolate cake but I can't seem to get any as of late.



You mean like this???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'll call ya if'n I need ya, I'm gonna try to fend'em off somemore.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> I said that "i'm confused"............not......... "I'm excited"



 This will help you understand...............


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I like Sausage biscuits with MUSTARD, filet Mignon and chocolate cake but I can't seem to get any as of late.





Les Miles said:


> You mean like this???



Hey you two..... http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


>



You stop dancin' in my personal thread!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a sexy little thing......


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

After that last pic I felt like I needed to post this as a counterbalance.


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2012)

.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

ButcherTony said:


>













you're welcome.


----------



## Budda (Apr 5, 2012)

Les, there both kinda sleezy looking.  Jist the first has a mustach, is about 100 pounds bigger and has less money.


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you're welcome.


 did i spill some?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Budda said:


> Les, there both kinda sleezy looking.  Jist the first has a mustach, is about 100 pounds bigger and has less money.



Yeah but which one would you want to take fishing with ya?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> ...



Rat snake


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Rat snake


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>



Oh that's a hognose. Ain't skeered... he probably wants someone to pet him.


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Oh that's a hognose. Ain't skeered... he probably wants someone to pet him.



You first.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Oh that's a hognose. Ain't skeered... he probably wants someone to pet him.





I did. Kissed her on top of her head and turned her loose. Bless her coldblooded little heart.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I did. Kissed her on top of her head and turned her loose. Bless her coldblooded little heart.



I say we slip that thang in Kendell's waders and watch him dance!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I did. Kissed her on top of her head and turned her loose. Bless her coldblooded little heart.



Why she bleebin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Why she bleebin?





She bit me, so I bit back. 

































Nah, different rattlers. The last one is still alive, somewhere...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> She bit me, so I bit back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool pic. Double fanged. 

I've only seen that once on a cottonmouth. 

Oops!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice color on the nail polish Nic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## SarahFair (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nice color on the nail polish Nic.


I like the patch myself


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

I`m gonna kill him!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I like the patch myself



You gotta wonder about a man that is skeered of a little ol' rooster anyways.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You gotta wonder about a man that is skeered of a little ol' rooster anyways.





Dat rooster he be on his last leg...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dat rooster he be on his last leg...



Save me some feathers...


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm a sexy little thing......



Ohhhhh sweet babay Jesus she's back!!!!!

How you doin'???


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Ohhhhh sweet babay Jesus she's back!!!!!
> 
> How you doin'???



Be better if you help me shave my mustache


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2012)

<embed wmode="transparent" allowfullscreen="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x2b1a0&v3=1&related=0" allowscriptaccess="never" height="415" width="480"></embed>  <div style="font-size:0.9em;">
  <a href="http://vodpod.com/watch/602312-video-village-people-ymca-version-originale">Video Village


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2012)

Aight you idjits, I'm gonna be gone for 4 days, NO POSTIN' IN MY THREAD WHILE I'M GONE!!!!!!!! Or you know what happens


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope that by posting here you will learn to share better.......


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

This thread should be moved to the On Topic forum...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Aight you idjits, I'm gonna be gone for 4 days, NO POSTIN' IN MY THREAD WHILE I'M GONE!!!!!!!! Or you know what happens



Ok, we won't post in here.






















Much...


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post 
Ahhhhhhhhh. feel better now.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

We got 4 days before stringmusic gets back.  

I wonder what we can do up in here? Where's Quack?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> We got 4 days before stringmusic gets back.
> 
> I wonder what we can do up in here? Where's Quack?



Lets


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Lets



blow


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> blow



this


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> this



thread


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> thread



up


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wishin I was fishin


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Woot! Woot!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Quack!


----------



## mattech (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> We got 4 days before stringmusic gets back.
> 
> I wonder what we can do up in here? Where's Quack?



He has givin' me power of attorney on this thread, so you idjits keep it down.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

mattech said:


> He has givin' me power of attorney on this thread, so you idjits keep it down.



Pffttt!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> We got 4 days before stringmusic gets back.
> 
> I wonder what we can do up in here? Where's Quack?





Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack!






Whaaaaaaaaaa????


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaa????



You gonna get crunk up in here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You gonna get crunk up in here?






I don't have time for such foolishness.


----------



## bpryor (Apr 5, 2012)

we could get mean about it and turn it into a sho nuff driveler


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

bpryor said:


> we could get mean about it and turn it into a sho nuff driveler



How you do that?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## mattech (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Pffttt!!!



Yull don't be knowing me.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

mattech said:


> Yull don't be knowing me.



I know you like that Hard Eight BBQ


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

HERE IT IS!!!

The new and improved weekend driveler thread. 

Please post early and often. 

PS - please PM stringmusic while he is gone to thank him for his generosity in letting us post in his thread. 

Here's the link to send him a quick PM: http://forum.gon.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=50376


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2012)

I like pudding.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I like pudding.



What flavor?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What flavor?



like I have to ask.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> like I have to ask.



is it legit to quote yourself?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> is it legit to quote yourself?



if they go poooof I will have my answer.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> if they go poooof I will have my answer.



Hankus? Is that you??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Copy and paste from the other thread:

Mornin' idjits. Rob and Hayley are on their way to FL. Versie (our big LBMC) is on the patrol in the yard. If anyone steps foot on the property, they'll regret it once he greets them.

I'm so sleepy. It was nuts around here last night. The dogs (ALL of the neighborhood dogs) barked all night. Of course, it kept me on alert.

Hope I'm able to catch a nap while the babies sleep today.
__________________


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2012)

Only one word, and I am thinking, "Cluster" !!!  


Oh, by the way, where are the Easter eggs ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hankus? Is that you??



Nope


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What flavor?



potted meat! 

Chocolate is pretty good too....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I like pudding.



I like nanners in my puddin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like nanners in my puddin'



if you got nanner pudding, got to get some nilla wafers to go with it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope



 I was worried for a minute....he likes to quote himself, too


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> if you got nanner pudding, got to get some nilla wafers to go with it.



Always!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> if you got nanner pudding, got to get some nilla wafers to go with it.



I bought some store made "nanner puddin" the other day for a quick fix.....the dang stuff didn't have a single nanner in it!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

holy crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Can anyone name another flavor of pudding other than vanilla or chocolate?







besides potted meat, of course.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I was worried for a minute....he likes to quote himself, too



So... I haven't been keeping score. How many turkeys have been killed down there???
































By your neighbor?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can anyone name another flavor of pudding other than vanilla or chocolate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Other flavors?? There are other flavors?????


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I bought some store made "nanner puddin" the other day for a quick fix.....the dang stuff didn't have a single nanner in it!!!!



You could have called Quack. He would have given you a nanner.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So... I haven't been keeping score. How many turkeys have been killed down there???
> 
> By your neighbor?



Ha. Ha.


Just the one. He's too afraid I'll hit him, so he hasn't gone back to the power line anymore. (For the reals. He's a big wuss)


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Other flavors?? There are other flavors?????



Butterscotch, Pistachio, Banana, Oreo


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You could have called Quack. He would have given you a nanner.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You could have called Quack. He would have given you a nanner.



Dancing?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> if you got nanner pudding, got to get some nilla wafers to go with it.



Ima make you some puddin this weekend. 

Turkey head puddin.    


GOOD MORNING


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ima make you some puddin this weekend.
> 
> Turkey head puddin.
> 
> ...



That stare has followed us.   





morning Tbug


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ima make you some puddin this weekend.
> 
> Turkey head puddin.
> 
> ...



You ain't gonna make me any nanner puddin? 

Dang Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dancing?



      

"Dancing Queen"


You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life
See that girl, watch that scene, digging the Dancing Queen

Friday night and the lights are low
Looking out for the place to go
Where they play the right music, getting in the swing
You come in to look for a king
Anybody could be that guy
Night is young and the music's high
With a bit of rock music, everything is fine
You're in the mood for a dance
And when you get the chance...

You are the Dancing Queen, young and sweet, only seventeen
Dancing Queen, feel the beat from the tambourine
You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life
See that girl, watch that scene, digging the Dancing Queen

You're a teaser, you turn 'em on
Leave them burning and then you're gone
Looking out for another, anyone will do
You're in the mood for a dance
And when you get the chance...

You are the Dancing Queen, young and sweet, only seventeen
Dancing Queen, feel the beat from the tambourine
You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life
See that girl, watch that scene, digging the Dancing Queen


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That stare has followed us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know you like it.  

Mornin Gobble. 





Les Miles said:


> You ain't gonna make me any nanner puddin?
> 
> Dang Wobbert-Woo!




When you show my avatar some love......


----------



## WELLS8230 (Apr 6, 2012)

comments edited for lack of content!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> When you show my avatar some love......



She's got that Glenn Close "Fatal Attraction" stare. 

 I stay away from wimmens like that.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Dat mo betta?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dat mo betta?



Arrrggghhhh!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> She's got that Glenn Close "Fatal Attraction" stare.
> 
> I stay away from wimmens like that.



Yep, you lubs me.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Can someone fix the forum clock?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Page 7 

stringmusic will be so happy!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Can someone fix the forum clock?



PM RUTTNBUCK, he has taken over that duty from 243Savage.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> PM RUTTNBUCK, he has taken over that duty from 243Savage.



Thanks; I'll do that


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with that clock.  Those 8 minutes were due to a time contorium in the x-y axis of the lunar pull due to the full moon!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> There's nothing wrong with that clock.  Those 8 minutes were due to a time contorium in the x-y axis of the lunar pull due to the full moon!



Didn't know a full moon had an effect on da forum clock's mood too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> There's nothing wrong with that clock.  Those 8 minutes were due to a time contorium in the x-y axis of the lunar pull due to the full moon!



So a new moon will correct it if we wait the required 14 1/4 days?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, you lubs me.



Hey TurtleBug  

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6848549&postcount=1


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Is it nap time yet?



Almost... 

Did you remember to PM stringmusic to thank him for this thread?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Is it nap time yet?


I wish............. any word on the escapee yet??????? 


Les Miles said:


> Hey TurtleBug
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6848549&postcount=1


 Dude, you are sooooo gonna get it one day!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey TurtleBug
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6848549&postcount=1



My one and only experience with those things wasn't a good one. They weren't cooked right something...those look good though!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Almost...
> 
> Did you remember to PM stringmusic to thank him for this thread?



Sure did


----------



## rydert (Apr 6, 2012)

stringmusic sure is obsessed with hotpockets.............odd..........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wish............. any word on the escapee yet???????



None! I wish I knew something. I hope they caught him overnight. But it sounds like we still have a lot of traffic in the area....so he's prolly still out there.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dude, you are sooooo gonna get it one day!



The odds of that happening are about as remote as the odds of Robert and Bugsy actually killing a turkey.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The odds of that happening are about as remote as the odds of Robert and Bugsy actually killing a turkey.


The day will come, my friend, when you least expect it and then and then there will be a gathering that you just can't resist attending and, and, and we'll all witness it, yep, I know it will.......... it always does.......... mark my words darlin', mark my words...............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh lawd....is it REALLY only 9am???


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The day will come, my friend, when you least expect it and then and then there will be a gathering that you just can't resist attending and, and, and we'll all witness it, yep, I know it will.......... it always does.......... mark my words darlin', mark my words...............





That kinda sent a chill down my back. Kinda like a possum easin` across my grave...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The day will come, my friend, when you least expect it and then and then there will be a gathering that you just can't resist attending and, and, and we'll all witness it, yep, I know it will.......... it always does.......... mark my words darlin', mark my words...............



What are you saying? That I have something to be worried about?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

My nanners aren't dancing this morning.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The odds of that happening are about as remote as the odds of Robert and Bugsy actually killing a turkey.



Hey, even a blind squirrel happens upon a nut every now and then!    Don't sell Robert and Bugsy short!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> My nanners aren't dancing this morning.



And they may never again!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> My nanners aren't dancing this morning.



I burnt my toast this morning if it makes you feel any better


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I burnt my toast this morning if it makes you feel any better



Want me to bring you a biscuit?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6848662&postcount=241


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That kinda sent a chill down my back. Kinda like a possum easin` across my grave...


 I do good e'ry now & then.........


Les Miles said:


> What are you saying? That I have something to be worried about?


 take it how ya want it................


boneboy96 said:


> Hey, even a blind squirrel happens upon a nut every now and then!    Don't sell Robert and Bugsy short!





Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6848662&postcount=241


 Mornin Chief!  Tell Blues I said "HI!"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

I have nuthin to say


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

I ain't worried...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I burnt my toast this morning if it makes you feel any better





I offered you an Orange Crush and you ignored me!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I offered you an Orange Crush and you ignored me!


From your new/old country store that ain't opened yet??  I think you need to make it right there in Lee County, at least I pass thru there e'ry now & then, I ain't never been to Seminole before!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> From your new/old country store that ain't opened yet??  I think you need to make it right there in Lee County, at least I pass thru there e'ry now & then, I ain't never been to Seminole before!





Gettin` to be too many dadblamed people around here. Ain`t nobody and nothin` down that way.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Gettin` to be too many dadblamed people around here. Ain`t nobody and nothin` down that way.


 then who ya gonna sell your wares to if no ones around to buy it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I do good e'ry now & then.........
> 
> take it how ya want it................
> 
> ...



Hi Keebsy  Will do....I reckon I'd better get goin before they get all serious and stuff 

Y'all have a good day!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Keebsy  Will do....I reckon I'd better get goin before they get all serious and stuff
> 
> Y'all have a good day!!!


 don't forget your camera!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Later Jeffro! Don't over-do-it today!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> then who ya gonna sell your wares to if no ones around to buy it?





I won`t care about all that. Too much like work. we just gonna set around, cook, and tell stories.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2012)

Im being run ruled by the turkeys...I quit


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I won`t care about all that. Too much like work. we just gonna set around, cook, and paint our toenails pink.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



He's going to buy himself a new car......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I won`t care about all that. Too much like work. we just gonna set around, cook, and tell stories.


 


blood on the ground said:


> Im being run ruled by the turkeys...I quit


 you gonna let them run all over you????


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> He's going to buy himself a new car......



You are playing with fire...


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't forget your camera!





Les Miles said:


> Later Jeffro! Don't over-do-it today!



Yea wat they said. Tell BB good luck.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You are playing with fire...



I know and I'm a little scared


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I like paintball an archery avatars,  just sayin


----------



## modern_yeoman (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Okay. I won't then.





Otis said:


> Que? No hablo ingles.





Les Miles said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> ...





SarahFair said:


> Sharing is caring!





messermacher said:


> Why U no wanna share?
> 
> John I.





mudracing101 said:


>





mattech said:


> You got it. I promise I will not even think about posting in here.





StriperAddict said:


> Topic????
> 
> 
> What topic ??
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


>





rydert said:


> that nanner is odd............................oops, sorry........didn't mean to post in this thread.............





bamaboy said:


> This is too Funny! OOps I posted! I take it back!





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





NOYDB said:


> Am I too late?





hdm03 said:


> Now; I know ya'll smell that





grunt0331 said:


> Shouldn't the title have Driveler in it somewhere??????
> 
> PostPostPostPostPostPostPostPostPostPosPost
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


> On a sausage biscuit delivered by pink dancing elephants eating corndogs.



Shame on all of you who posted in this thread. You should be lead by MY example, as I have no intentions of defiling or posting in Stings (use to be) virgin thread of his.. I missed several posters, but you know who you is....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Holy Quotes Batman


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Want me to bring you a biscuit?


I do like biscuits! 



Nicodemus said:


> I offered you an Orange Crush and you ignored me!


When was this?!




modern_yeoman said:


> Shame on all of you who posted in this thread. You should be lead by MY example, as I have no intentions of defiling or posting in Stings (use to be) virgin thread of his.. I missed several posters, but you know who you is....


Ive done worse things in my life


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I am playing with fire...





And you gonna get burnt real good too.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Apr 6, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Ive done worse things in my life



Well... I kinda figured...



SarahFair said:


> Always in some kinda trouble..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> He's going to buy himself a new car......


Pot?


Les Miles said:


> You are playing with fire...


Meet Kettle.................




modern_yeoman said:


> Shame on all of you who posted in this thread. You should be lead by MY example, as I have no intentions of defiling or posting in Stings (use to be) virgin thread of his.. I missed several posters, but you know who you is....









hdm03 said:


> Holy Quotes Batman





turtlebug said:


> And you gonna get burnt real good too.


 tell'em sista!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And you gonna get burnt real good too.



Where is Quack.....I need to be held


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> Shame on all of you who posted in this thread. You should be lead by MY example, as I have no intentions of defiling or posting in Stings (use to be) virgin thread of his.. I missed several posters, but you know who you is....





hdm03 said:


> Holy Quotes Batman





Time to PM String


----------



## modern_yeoman (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Time to PM String



...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ...





That's too good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm VERY busy at work today, but just had to take time to post in stringmusic's thread.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ...



I like that one !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Time to PM String



Done


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ...


AGAIN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now, where'd you get that thang?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## modern_yeoman (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the interweb. Aisle 3, row 2.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> the interweb. Aisle 3, row 2.


           ................ which shelf??????




LEFT OVER.......... fried cheekun, steamed broccri & homemade garlic cheese mashed taters...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Lunch time.   Maybe there is a left over biscuit from b'fast.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ................ which shelf??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pistachios and Peanut Butter M&M's. 

Short lunch today so I can hurry home and start cooking for Wobbert-Woo! 

Meatloaf tonight and then out for steaks tomorrow.


----------



## Sine Nomen (Apr 6, 2012)

what's posting?


----------



## Sine Nomen (Apr 6, 2012)

And I thought threads held my jeans together


----------



## Sine Nomen (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm so confused...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Arby's roast beef; should hold me over until cold beer time


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Time to PM String



Just wanted to remind everyone to PM stringmusic and let him know what you had for lunch.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Arby's roast beef; should hold me over until cold beer time



It's cold beer time now.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Sine Nomen said:


> I'm so confused...



Then you are in the right place.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Sine Nomen said:


> what's posting?





Sine Nomen said:


> And I thought threads held my jeans together





Sine Nomen said:


> I'm so confused...



Wow!  Your first 3 post ever!  What a way to start!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Pistachios and Peanut Butter M&M's.
> 
> Short lunch today so I can hurry home and start cooking for Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> Meatloaf tonight and then out for steaks tomorrow.


I wanted Mud to know I didn't have a micro meal today!


hdm03 said:


> Arby's roast beef; should hold me over until cold beer time


I'll say it 'for he does............
I LOVE me some Arby's Roast Beef!


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 6, 2012)

You know, ive never drivelled, (or dripped) since being here, but after reading these posts I may need to learn. Looks like fun!!!  

Oh dern, I wasnt supposed to post in here was I???


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

T.P. said:


> It's cold beer time now.



This stupid work thing is interfering with my cold beer time


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Greene728 said:


> You know, ive never drivelled, (or dripped) since being here, but after reading these posts I may need to learn. Looks like fun!!!
> 
> Oh dern, I wasnt supposed to post in here was I???


 careful, it can be addicting..................


hdm03 said:


> This stupid work thing is interfering with my cold beer time


 mine too, buddy, mine too...............


----------



## Hankus (Apr 6, 2012)

Why am I here and what happened to my buzz


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone to PM stringmusic and let him know what you had for lunch.



What's wrong? Didn't like your text?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Can someone fix the forum clock?





Les Miles said:


> PM RUTTNBUCK, he has taken over that duty from 243Savage.




I still get PM's From folks wanting GON stickers!!!


Alright Folks listen real close.............To get the forum clock right it's going to take a little effort on your part.

Go to your user CP........That's short for control Panel

Then select Edit Options, and scroll down to Date & time options

Then select The "GMT - 3:00 Buenos Aires, Georgetown" time zone.

Then under The DST Correction option Select "DST corrections always off"

This will put the time stamp as you see it within a few minutes of the actual time.


Now that this public service announcement is out of the way...................Time to send String A PM!!........Or two!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What's wrong? Didn't like your text?



I got nothing...


----------



## rydert (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> This stupid work thing is interfering with my cold beer time



just do like I did this morning.............drink one before you go to work.........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I still get PM's From folks wanting GON stickers!!!
> 
> 
> Alright Folks listen real close.............To get the forum clock right it's going to take a little effort on your part.
> ...



I can't find no stinkin' CP; I'll send you a PM


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I still get PM's From folks wanting GON stickers!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Why am I here and what happened to my buzz


you're here because you didn't take a left in Albuquerque, there for losing whatever buzz you had left!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I still get PM's From folks wanting GON stickers!!!
> 
> 
> Alright Folks listen real close.............To get the forum clock right it's going to take a little effort on your part.
> ...


 Thanks Rutt!


----------



## rydert (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I can't find no stinkin' CP; I'll send you a PM




maybe only moderators have the CP.........i'll send hima PM too.....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> maybe only moderators have the CP.........i'll send hima PM too.....



I will send him a PM to let him know that he can expect a PM from you........I will also send stringmusic a PM letting him know what is going on


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I can't find no stinkin' CP; I'll send you a PM


At the top of the page Left hand corner.


User CP	FAQ  	Members List      	               Calendar   	New Posts         	Search  	   Quick Links  	    Log Out


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if Beano really works???


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I do like biscuits!
> 
> 
> When was this?!
> ...





The country store thread!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I still get PM's From folks wanting GON stickers!!!
> 
> 
> Now that this public service announcement is out of the way...................Time to send String A PM!!........Or two!!



And do you send them the free GON stickers like you used to?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Boss bought lunch today. Pulled pork, mashtater casserole and fried okry. I'M STUFFED.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Does anyone know if Beano really works???



Should probably ask Quack's wife Miss Dawn. 









On anther note......

If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a song about him?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss bought lunch today. Pulled pork, mashtater casserole and fried okry. I'M STUFFED.


MMmmmmm, that sounds yummy!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss bought lunch today. Pulled pork, *mashtater casserole* and fried okry. I'M STUFFED.



Never heard of such......what's in it?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Why does Donald Duck wear a towel when he comes out of the shower, when he doesn't usually wear any pants?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Never heard of such......what's in it?



just some taters with cheese and green onion mixed in. 





Was there a full moon last night


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

What color would a smurf turn if you choked it?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey Nic,

Back to our discussion on the Mississippi river and it's currents.

That is one treacherous river. I remember seeing those whirlpools when we would cross the river, looks like the could just swallow a boat right on up.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss bought lunch today. Pulled pork, mashtater casserole and fried okry. I'M STUFFED.



Perhaps you should PM stringmusic and tell him how good it was.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Really?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Why do they sterilize needles for lethal injections?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Perhaps you should PM stringmusic and tell him how good it was.



I'll send stringmusic a PM to let him know to be on the lookout for her PM


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Nic,
> 
> Back to our discussion on the Mississippi river and it's currents.
> 
> That is one treacherous river. I remember seeing those whirlpools when we would cross the river, looks like the could just swallow a boat right on up.





I thought the same thing. A boat like mine wouldn`t stand a chance against anything like that. My buddy that lives in Natchez said if you drown in that river, you usually are not found.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Really?



really


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Perhaps you should PM stringmusic and tell him how good it was.



will do.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

If a cat always lands on its feet, and buttered bread always lands butter side down, what would happen if you tied buttered bread on top of a cat?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2012)

Just send an eagle feather down the river for me when my time here is done.


----------



## mattech (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I know you like that Hard Eight BBQ



True dat, hard 8's would be good right now. I think I'm gonna be in Dallas in June. Woohoo. We overnight in west Monroe, maybe the crawfish will still be available then.


----------



## kracker (Apr 6, 2012)

Why is 'abbreviation' such a long word? And 'entruncated'? How about 'monosyllabic'? Who's running this language?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Really?


 where you been hiding????????


turtlebug said:


> If a cat always lands on its feet, and buttered bread always lands butter side down, what would happen if you tied buttered bread on top of a cat?


 bored?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Why do they sterilize needles for lethal injections?



Good question. PM stringmusic and ask him. I bet he'll know.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I thought the same thing. A boat like mine wouldn`t stand a chance against anything like that. My buddy that lives in Natchez said if you drown in that river, you usually are not found.



Yep, men fall off those tugs and barges are often not found. Even with a pfd on.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Why do they sterilize needles for lethal injections?


That is a good question!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bored?





Well I was... but I think Randy just choked on a text.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good question. PM stringmusic and ask him. I bet he'll know.



Excellent idea.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I was... but I think Randy just choked on a text.


 you mean you activated that super secret stealth watchthemwhiletheyreadthem text monitor?!?!  KEWL!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Antbody seen stringmusic
let me PM him and see whats up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, men fall off those tugs and barges are often not found. Even with a pfd on.



I find that odd.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you mean you activated that super secret stealth watchthemwhiletheyreadthem text monitor?!?!  KEWL!



Yes.

Yes I did.


I see the booger pickin, hiney scratching and winder lickin as it happens.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

mattech said:


> True dat, hard 8's would be good right now. I think I'm gonna be in Dallas in June. Woohoo. We overnight in west Monroe, maybe the crawfish will still be available then.



Hard Eights is one of my all time bbq places in the country. Entirely too much of selection to choose from at that place.

While in West Monroe, Cormier's should still have some in June. They may be on the small side though.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I find that odd.



Why so?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Even with a pfd on.





gobbleinwoods said:


> I find that odd.





Les Miles said:


> Why so?



A little too obtuse?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes I did.
> 
> ...



That ain't all you're gonna see


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

holy crap


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Antbody seen stringmusic
> let me PM him and see whats up.


 Great Idea!


turtlebug said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes I did.
> 
> ...


 You is one tough woman!


Les Miles said:


> That ain't all you're gonna see


 read my reply to her...............


hdm03 said:


> sweet baby jesus!


 Hey, That's MY LINE, bequeathed to me by our (bless his heart) banded BKA!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where you been hiding????????
> 
> bored?



been very busy at work


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, That's MY LINE, bequeathed to me by our (bless his heart) banded BKA!



That man must of been a real legend; Quack talks about him all the time.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That ain't all you're gonna see



Ewwwwwww  






hdm03 said:


> holy crap



What'd you do now?  




Keebs said:


> Great Idea!
> 
> You is one tough woman!
> 
> ...




I'm turning that thing off. I can't even stand the sight of Les's lunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> That man must of been a real legend; Quack talks about him all the time.



how'd you know


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> been very busy at work





hdm03 said:


> That man must of been a real legend; Quack talks about him all the time.


 He was............. in his own mind............... 


turtlebug said:


> Ewwwwwww
> 
> 
> What'd you do now?
> I'm turning that thing off. I can't even stand the sight of Les's lunch.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> been very busy at work



MUSTARD BRO!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone to PM stringmusic and let him know what you had for lunch.



Good idea 



Keebs said:


> I wanted Mud to know I didn't have a micro meal today!
> 
> I'll say it 'for he does............
> I LOVE me some Arby's Roast Beef!



Slathered in horsey sauce WooHoo 



Hankus said:


> Why am I here and what happened to my buzz



We won't tell if you don't. 



rydert said:


> just do like I did this morning.............drink one before you go to work.........



Yum. Bacon, scrambled eggs and BEER.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Antbody seen stringmusic
> let me PM him and see whats up.



Another good idea. 

Hey Stringmusic,

While you have four days off come on down. The girls down here are off the chain at the pool.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Is da hokey pokey really what its all about? reckon strang would know?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Is da hokey pokey really what its all about? *reckon strang would know*?



There is only one way to find out


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> The girls down here are off the chain at the pool.



Da captain does love the blondes.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Slathered in horsey sauce WooHoo
> 
> Hey Stringmusic,
> 
> While you have four days off come on down. The girls down here are off the chain at the pool.


Ain't no other way to eat an Arby's RB!
 Dem chicks look *wild* alright!


Hornet22 said:


> Is da hokey pokey really what its all about? reckon strang would know?


 I bet he would................ if he were here to answer it..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ain't no other way to eat an Arby's RB!
> Dem chicks look *wild* alright!
> 
> I bet he would................ if he were here to answer it..........



He accepts PM's


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Da captain does love the blondes.



Strawberry blondes 



Keebs said:


> Ain't no other way to eat an Arby's RB!
> Dem chicks look *wild* alright!



Cheap too!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He accepts PM's





Lukikus2 said:


> Cheap too!


 You priced them girls lately????? wait, that didn't sound right.................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Is a woodchuck's given name Charles?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You priced them girls lately????? wait, that didn't sound right.................














I was gonna say the same thing.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You priced them girls lately????? wait, that didn't sound right.................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was gonna say the same thing.


 same page again, huh?


hdm03 said:


>


 oh hush!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You priced them girls lately????? wait, that didn't sound right.................



Yep  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Is a woodchuck's given name Charles?





If Pete and Repete where sitting on a fence and Pete fell off, who would be left?

.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> If Pete and Repete where sitting on a fence and Pete fell off, who would be left?


Joey!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't reckon much work is getting done on this Good Friday.

Where's Hankus? Has been started drinking yet? Or did he ever stop?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't reckon much work is getting done on this Good Friday.
> 
> Where's Hankus? Has been started drinking yet? Or did he ever stop?



I heard he woke up without a buzz, so I take it he's done started long ago.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Why does Donald Duck wear a towel when he comes out of the shower, when he doesn't usually wear any pants?



Cause........I ain't sayin'



turtlebug said:


> What color would a smurf turn if you choked it?



Red 



turtlebug said:


> If a cat always lands on its feet, and buttered bread always lands butter side down, what would happen if you tied buttered bread on top of a cat?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 6, 2012)

Werkin stead of drinkin


----------



## Hankus (Apr 6, 2012)

Did see a group with a hangover today though  Crazy Randy was nursin stead of bossin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Is da hokey pokey really what its all about? reckon strang would know?


All i want to know is the Cafe356 open



Les Miles said:


> MUSTARD BRO!


Tripple tail fishin Bro


Keebs said:


> You priced them girls lately????? wait, that didn't sound right.................






Hankus said:


> Werkin stead of drinkin



Me too


----------



## Hankus (Apr 6, 2012)

Just saw a guy ridin a forklift down main drag textin with what appeared to be a case of beer tween his feet  OIG


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

I wonder how much posting we can do in here before string get back?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I wonder how much posting we can do in here before string get back?



I'll PM him and see what his guess is.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Just saw a guy ridin a forklift down main drag textin with what appeared to be a case of beer tween his feet  OIG







Les Miles said:


> I wonder how much posting we can do in here before string get back?



Four hundred something more. 

Reminds me. I need to PM him.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Sine Nomen said:


> what's posting?



Member since December 2009 and this is your first ever post?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll PM him and see what his guess is.



Good idea! I'll PM him to let him know that you are going to PM him.


----------



## grim (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Uh oh , he's back


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Are moderate anarchist allowed to drivel???


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Member since December 2009 and this is your first ever post?



WOW!

Just


WOW!

Well here's a 2012 welcome brotha'


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh , he's back



Five-O just showed up


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

I wonder how many pm's he has got, i'll pm him and see.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

grim said:


>


 careful with that popcorn, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Strang wants to keep it clean in here!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

grim said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh , he's back



I like mysteries.

Think I'll PM string.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Five-O just showed up





Keebs said:


> careful with that popcorn, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well dont look over there , i think somebody p'd in the corner


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Hankus is lurking. I'll pm string and find out why.


----------



## grim (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> careful with that popcorn, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its ok, the dog eats whatever falls on the floor.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well dont look over there , i think somebody p'd in the corner


Uh-uh, I got the vaccum, YOU get the mop!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well dont look over there , i think somebody p'd in the corner



That was the new guy.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

grim said:


> Its ok, the dog eats whatever falls on the floor.


 good lord, now I gotta get Slip to come thru here with the Lysol, Strang HATES doggie smells in here!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs ya eejut when I call ya tonight answer


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That was the new guy.



 I'll pm String and see if he has a mop


----------



## grim (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That was the new guy.



(looks at dog)


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That was the new guy.



You brought him back to life. You go clean it up!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

grim said:


> (looks at dog)


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tell him the  mustard stains was not me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

strang aint answerin my PM's


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2012)

ya'll been busy!
Just got home and about to pack. Winds gusting, skies cloudy..... yep. I'm going hunting.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 6, 2012)

Its ok mh22 I'm sure he's gettin to it


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> strang aint answerin my PM's



Must not have hit send. Try to send him another one.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> strang aint answerin my PM's



Maybe he didn't get the first one. Perhaps you should PM him again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Must not have hit send. Try to send him another one.





Les Miles said:


> Maybe he didn't get the first one. Perhaps you should PM him again.



GREAT IDEA


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Keebs ya eejut when I call ya tonight answer


 well, make sure to call me when I gotz a signal!


grim said:


> (looks at dog)









 do you have "that look" for dogs too!??!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> strang aint answerin my PM's


 He don't have one of them thar smart phones, he won't get back until he's finished his 4 days off........... it may take him a while, but I'll go pm him to make sure to get to yours first!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs, you're the best.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, you're the best.


 right back at ya, sista!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 6, 2012)

Soon as I get drunk nuff to member what I was callin bout I'll call again  I'm sure its real important


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, make sure to call me when I gotz a signal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw strange lurking not long ago, he must of opened his pm box and it blew up.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Soon as I get drunk nuff to member what I was callin bout I'll call again  I'm sure its real important


 I KNOW it has to be.............


mudracing101 said:


> I saw strange lurking not long ago, he must of opened his pm box and it blew up.


 hey wait a minute....... you said strange, who that be?  This is strang's thread.............


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll been busy!
> Just got home and about to pack. Winds gusting, skies cloudy..... yep. I'm going hunting.



Good luck 



Les Miles said:


> Maybe he didn't get the first one. Perhaps you should PM him again.



I might had better try again also.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I KNOW it has to be.............
> 
> hey wait a minute....... you said strange, who that be?  This is strang's thread.............



Meant Strang, to lazy to edit it


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2012)

My friends...regards...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

What did I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My friends...regards...





hdm03 said:


> What did I miss?



aint sure, pm strang and ask him , its his thread


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My friends...regards...







hdm03 said:


> What did I miss?



Buttered cats on bread.


.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> aint sure, pm strang and ask him , its his thread



Done......now waiting on a reply


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Done......now waiting on a reply



good luck with that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Buttered cats on bread.
> 
> 
> .


 woke up one night and the  wifes cat was sleeping on my bed so i knocked it off. well it landed on her head,hit the floor like a sac of potato's  guess they dont land on their feet while they are asleep


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> good luck with that.



Hmmmm; maybe I should send him another one?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> woke up one night and the  wifes cat was sleeping on my bed so i knocked it off. well it landed on her head,hit the floor like a sac of potato's  guess they dont land on their feet while they are asleep







hdm03 said:


> Hmmmm; maybe I should send him another one?



Or two? At least till he responds. I'll try again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hmmmm; maybe I should send him another one?



Great idea


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2012)

I sent him a PM asking if it was okay if i posted in his thread.  No reply means yes, right?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh lawd y'all have been BUSY! I just read the last 4 pages. Hope String is having a nice 4 days off. Think I'll pm him and tell him to have a Happy Easter.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 6, 2012)

I have suspicion there's somethin in my shoe other than foot


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I sent him a PM asking if it was okay if i posted in his thread.  No reply means yes, right?



Sure does!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I have suspicion there's somethin in my shoe other than foot


you got your shoe on the wrong foot again. 
Glad to help.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My friends...regards...


 Have a Happy Easter, Nicodemus!


hdm03 said:


> What did I miss?


EVERYTHING!!!!! WHERE have you been? You're behind on the pm counts!


Lukikus2 said:


> Buttered cats on bread.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> good luck with that.





Hankus said:


> I have suspicion there's somethin in my shoe other than foot


 toes? socks? toe jam?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I have suspicion there's somethin in my shoe other than foot





I had that happen one time. It was a scorpion. He was trying to hide UNDER my foot.

And speaking of feet, ain't no way I'll be able to get my left one in a shoe for the Easter picnic....durn pinkie toe is still as big as my thumb. And now it's different colors!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Toddy Time.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I had that happen one time. It was a scorpion. He was trying to hide UNDER my foot.
> 
> And speaking of feet, ain't no way I'll be able to get my left one in a shoe for the Easter picnic....durn pinkie toe is still as big as my thumb. And now it's different colors!!


flip-flops............ casual dress of course...........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time.


 I wantsonetoooo!!!!!!! Fixed by you & shared wiff the MH22!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I sent him a PM asking if it was okay if i posted in his thread.  No reply means yes, right?





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd y'all have been BUSY! I just read the last 4 pages. Hope String is having a nice 4 days off. Think I'll pm him and tell him to have a Happy Easter.





Hankus said:


> I have suspicion there's somethin in my shoe other than foot





Keebs said:


> Have a Happy Easter, Nicodemus!
> 
> EVERYTHING!!!!! WHERE have you been? You're behind on the pm counts!
> 
> ...





Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time.



I just quoted ya'll


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> flip-flops............ casual dress of course...........



Yep. Guess I'd better try to paint my toenails a bit. Course, my toe is several different colors....gonna be hard to distract anyone from THAT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wantsonetoooo!!!!!!! Fixed by you & shared wiff the MH22!



Come on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He beat me home. I'm still at work.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop by da store and git ya a deuce deuce fo da ride home


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. Guess I'd better try to paint my toenails a bit. Course, my toe is several different colors....gonna be hard to distract anyone from THAT.



Aint nobody gonna be lookin at your feet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time.





Keebs said:


> I wantsonetoooo!!!!!!! Fixed by you & shared wiff the MH22!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me three


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

ya'll have fun. I'm going to join H22
If anybody sees strang, tell him I'm still wainting on my return PM's.


----------



## mattech (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hard Eights is one of my all time bbq places in the country. Entirely too much of selection to choose from at that place.
> 
> While in West Monroe, Cormier's should still have some in June. They may be on the small side though.



I think that's where our friends took us last year. It was on a corner lot wit heavily shalacked picknic tables. Man it was good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2012)

gotta pack and hit the road. See ya'll later!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> gotta pack and hit the road. See ya'll later!



Be sure to PM strangmusic and tell him good-bye


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I just quoted ya'll


 just learning, huh? 


Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. Guess I'd better try to paint my toenails a bit. Course, my toe is several different colors....gonna be hard to distract anyone from THAT.


Tell them it was an easter egg mishap..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> ya'll have fun. I'm going to join H22
> If anybody sees strang, tell him I'm still wainting on my return PM's.


I'll send him another one telling you are IMpatiently waiting now for an answer!


rhbama3 said:


> gotta pack and hit the road. See ya'll later!


 Good LUCK WobertWoo!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd y'all have been BUSY! I just read the last 4 pages. Hope String is having a nice 4 days off. Think I'll pm him and tell him to have a Happy Easter.



I forgot. I'll PM him. 



Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time.



No fair


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> gotta pack and hit the road. See ya'll later!



Good luck bama and keep er round 55


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I mean ,.. really , my clock stopped


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I mean ,.. really , my clock stopped


Well heck, if it's stopped, let's go, they won't know what time we really left then!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



29 mo minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

i be thirsty


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Well heck, if it's stopped, let's go, they won't know what time we really left then!





hdm03 said:


> 29 mo minutes



28 mo minutes


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


Quit watching that clock, and get some work done!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

27 mo minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

26 mo minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quit watching that clock, and get some work done!!!



The forum clock is wrong......according to that stoopid thing I have 6 hours and 36 minutes left.  


I understand that you are the man that can fix the clock?  Should I PM you?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quit watching that clock, and get some work done!!!


 I'm caught up!!!


mudracing101 said:


> 26 mo minutes


 get yo stuff ready, I'm on the way!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

25 mo minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> The forum clock is wrong......according to that stoopid thing I have 6 hours and 36 minutes left.
> 
> 
> I understand that you are the man that can fix the clock?  Should I PM you?



He done told ya how to fix it


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

23 minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

24 mo minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> 23 minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> He done told ya how to fix it



I know and it made it worse


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> 23 minutes



Mmmmm; me wants some of dat


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

22 mo minutes


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> The forum clock is wrong......according to that stoopid thing I have 6 hours and 36 minutes left.
> 
> 
> I understand that you are the man that can fix the clock?  Should I PM you?


I told you how to fix it this morning!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I know and it made it worse



Mine is off now by only 9 minutes


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

mattech said:


> I think that's where our friends took us last year. It was on a corner lot wit heavily shalacked picknic tables. Man it was good.



Yep, that was Cormier's. Probably one of the best places in town. 


I think I'll PM string and let him know about that place.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

21 mo minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

20 mo minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I told you how to fix it this morning!!



You typed too fast


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 20 mo minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to do like Keebs and run around the building and see if that speeds things up, be right back


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to PM stainedmusic and and let him know we only have 19 mo minutes


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Aight, who wants to go "fishing" tomorrow? I ain't asking twice...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Wonder how many PM's String has got today??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm going to PM stainedmusic and and let him know we only have 19 mo minutes



Good idea


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wonder how many PM's String has got today??



Don't you have clocks to fix and stickers to mail out?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You typed too fast


I feel real sorry for you if you can't keep up with my typing!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wonder how many PM's String has got today??



I don't know; but I just added another one to the count


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Aight, who wants to go "fishing" tomorrow? I ain't asking twice...



I want to go, but too busy this weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm going to PM stainedmusic and and let him know we only have 19 mo minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

12 Mo minutes


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Happy Easter


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't you have clocks to fix and stickers to mail out?



The clock is fixed. It works just fine for me!!

Ran out of stickers Contact willc maybe he can help you out!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Just got a PM back from stringmusic. He said that he is bored and lonely on his vacation and wants everyone to send him more PMs. 

Here's the link to send him a quick PM: http://forum.gon.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=50376


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Happy Easter



Happy Easter



11 mo minutes


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


Have you ever got a bunch of PM's over the weekend??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just pm'd him and told him its almost 5 o clock.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

9 mo


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Have you ever got a bunch of PM's over the weekend??



Keebs done it to me one time , thought my comp. was going to blow a fuse


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I just pm'd him and told him its almost 5 o clock.



Have a good weekend mustard bro!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I just pm'd him and told him its almost 5 o clock.



I will send him a PM now letting him know that it is even closer to 5 than it was when he got your PM


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

7 mo minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Have a good weekend mustard bro!


 See ya Bro



hdm03 said:


> I will send him a PM now letting him know that it is even closer to 5 than it was when he got your PM



I'm out ya'll , have a good weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> See ya Bro
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out ya'll , have a good weekend



Same to ya bud


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

All by my lonesome....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Think I'll practice a little...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

poor thang


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Wonder if the sneaky mod type character is lurking around in stealth mode.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> poor thang



supbro?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wonder if the sneaky mod type character is lurking around in stealth mode.


  You never know!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 6, 2012)

OK...I have been working nights and am totally out of touch with what day or time it is let alone what meal I am eating. Why has the driveler been re-routed to this thread. 
I'm so confused and too tired to go back and retrace the evidence trail.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...I have been working nights and am totally out of touch with what day or time it is let alone what meal I am eating. Why has the driveler been re-routed to this thread.
> I'm so confused and too tired to go back and retrace the evidence trail.


Send Stringmusic a pm and ask him!!


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 6, 2012)

So We can post on here now?

John I.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 6, 2012)

messermacher said:


> So We can post on here now?
> 
> John I.



No


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Send Stringmusic a pm and ask him!!



Thanks Mitch, multiple PM's sent.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks Mitch, multiple PM's sent.


He probably won't answer it till Monday............He's on vacation till then!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright, Wobbert-Woo!  should be pulling up any minute.  

I got a meatloaf in the oven, collard greens are simmering, little red taters set to boil, green beans for Fishbait (who hates collards) and I'll put the biscuits in the oven when Bait gets home. 

We'll top it all off with some of Resica's awesome jams or even some FROG jam from Rutt and Tag.  

Good grief I done made myself way too hungry.


----------



## mattech (Apr 6, 2012)

He just text me and said yall need to send him more pm's.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Alright, Wobbert-Woo!  should be pulling up any minute.
> 
> I got a meatloaf in the oven, collard greens are simmering, little red taters set to boil, green beans for Fishbait (who hates collards) and I'll put the biscuits in the oven when Bait gets home.
> 
> ...



I want some greens. . I am having stir fried deer backstrap, red taters and fresh broccoli. 



mattech said:


> He just text me and said yall need to send him more pm's.



Will do....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Well well it is totty time.  Would stringthing approve?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

God; I love cold beer


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Three


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Three



quelve


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Beer with a side of vodka and cranberry for dinner and wash it down with ribeye and tater


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread should be about full by midnight...come on folks...you can do it!    I think I'll pm stringmusic and let him know how fast it's being used up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm tellin ya...... he won't return my PM's


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> This thread should be about full by midnight...come on folks...you can do it!    I think I'll pm stringmusic and let him know how fast it's being used up!



I'm trying; I will send him a PM to let him know


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm tellin ya...... he won't return my PM's



Kind of rude isn't it???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

Buncha idjits . . . 












Think I'll PM Stringy and tell 'em that . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .
> 
> 
> Think I'll PM Stringy and tell 'em that . . .



Who you calling an idjit? Idjit....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Think I'll practice a little...





Sterlo58 said:


> OK...I have been working nights and am totally out of touch with what day or time it is let alone what meal I am eating. Why has the driveler been re-routed to this thread.
> I'm so confused and too tired to go back and retrace the evidence trail.





turtlebug said:


> Alright, Wobbert-Woo!  should be pulling up any minute.
> 
> I got a meatloaf in the oven, collard greens are simmering, little red taters set to boil, green beans for Fishbait (who hates collards) and I'll put the biscuits in the oven when Bait gets home.
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


> Kind of rude isn't it???



yep.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will send him a PM giving him a "heads up" on your in coming PM.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hey




Welllllllllllllll hello there lil lady !!!  Can I buy ya a drank ??






hdm03 said:


> I will send him a PM giving him a "heads up" on your in coming PM.






I like the way you think !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I will send him a PM giving him a "heads up" on your in coming PM.



He aint gonna reply. I'll betcha money.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll PM Stringy and tell 'em that . . .



Who you calling an idjit?     





Anyone here resemble that remark?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint gonna reply. I'll betcha money.



I sent him 2 more PMs.  First to be on the look out for Quack's PM and another to confirm receipt of said PM.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I sent him 2 more *PMs*.  First to be on the look out for Quack's PM and another to confirm receipt of said PM.



I just noticed that I typed "PMS" in that post.   It made me giggle.










I have to go send strainedmusic a PM and tell him about it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint gonna reply. I'll betcha money.



Maybe we haven't asked da' rite que....  kwest...... thing yet.  


I will pose that one to him in a pm..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllllllllll hello there lil lady !!!  Can I buy ya a drank ??
> 
> anytime.
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


> I sent him 2 more PMs.  First to be on the look out for Quack's PM and another to confirm receipt of said PM.



Well, he sure as @#$@#  aint gonna reply to HIM.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

I think Wobbert-Woo's 1187 just blew apart in my living room floor.  

There's springs and pieces/parts flying all over the place.  


I guess I could loan him a bow.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Ice cream


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ice cream



with sprinkles.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I think Wobbert-Woo's 1187 just blew apart in my living room floor.
> 
> There's springs and pieces/parts flying all over the place.
> 
> ...


 What did you do to it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I think Wobbert-Woo's 1187 just blew apart in my living room floor.
> 
> There's springs and pieces/parts flying all over the place.
> 
> ...



Pwease give your Wobert-WOO a hug from me. He's a sweatheart


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 6, 2012)

What is this... the ADDD thread?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> What did you do to it?



I ain't touched it.     

I'd just finished cleaning up after supper and sat down with some Happy Trails ice cream. 



Wobbert wants to know "Where's this part go?". 

Anyone?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ice cream



Chocolate molten lava cake


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> What is this... the ADDD thread?



The inmates are running the asylum.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pwease give your Wobert-WOO a hug from me. He's a sweatheart



Will do and yes he is. 

However, your hug will have to wait. He and Fishbait haven't seen each other in five days. I'm not about to try and wedge myself between em right now.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I think Wobbert-Woo's 1187 just blew apart in my living room floor.
> 
> There's springs and pieces/parts flying all over the place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 6, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I ain't touched it.
> 
> I'd just finished cleaning up after supper and sat down with some Happy Trails ice cream.
> 
> ...


 He'll never get that thing back together.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Chocolate molten lava cake



Showoff.    



Wobbert-Woo!  is trying his absolute best to impress my precious Torchamedes with an owl call. 

He's failing miserably.   

That cat just loves Wobbert... as long as he's petting him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>




I ain't listening to you nooooo more.  


I got busted.   




Turkeypaw said:


> He'll never get that thing back together.



Well he did. He broke one of my daughter's pencils doing it, but we're good to go in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I just noticed that I typed "PMS" in that post.   It made me giggle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^^^^  This made me 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, he sure as @#$@#  aint gonna reply to HIM.










turtlebug said:


> I think Wobbert-Woo's 1187 just blew apart in my living room floor.
> 
> There's springs and pieces/parts flying all over the place.
> 
> ...





And the Pookie "curse" continues . . .


Hey Coach, how 'bout taking the hex off Pookie for the weekend ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^  This made me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jealous............ again.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 6, 2012)

I got a second to post on my wife's phone but it takes foreva to type. I'll deal with all the idjit PM's and you idjits postin' in my thread Tuesday. All I gots to say is y'all better hope I kill and turkey or it's   for all of ya'z


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And the Pookie "curse" continues . . .
> 
> Hey Coach, how 'bout taking the hex off Pookie for the weekend ???



Tell you what.... if Petrino gets fired by Arkansas then I'll lift the curse for 30 days. If Petrino stays, then the curse continues.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 6, 2012)

They should make a reality TV show about rhbama. That would be the best comedy on TV.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

Wobbert-Woo!  Just scuffed my call.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I got a second to post on my wife's phone but it takes foreva to type. I'll deal with all the idjit PM's and you idjits postin' in my thread Tuesday. All I gots to say is y'all better hope I kill and turkey or it's   for all of ya'z



So we got 3 more days to lock this joker down!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I got a second to post on my wife's phone but it takes foreva to type. I'll deal with all the idjit PM's and you idjits postin' in my thread Tuesday. All I gots to say is y'all better hope I kill and turkey or it's   for all of ya'z



Well, hello..... You're kinda famous now. Can I have your autograph.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The inmates are running the asylum.





turtlebug said:


> Will do and yes he is.
> 
> However, your hug will have to wait. He and Fishbait haven't seen each other in five days. I'm not about to try and wedge myself between em right now.





stringmusic said:


> I got a second to post on my wife's phone but it takes foreva to type. I'll deal with all the idjit PM's and you idjits postin' in my thread Tuesday. All I gots to say is y'all better hope I kill and turkey or it's   for all of ya'z


Thats purty big talk from an amateur!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So we got 3 more days to lock this joker down!



It won't take that long!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Since string is currently online perhaps we should send him a PM to wish him a Happy Friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I got a second to post on my wife's phone but it takes foreva to type. I'll deal with all the idjit PM's and you idjits postin' in my thread Tuesday. All I gots to say is y'all better hope I kill and turkey or it's   for all of ya'z



Wife's phone. . . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Since string is currently online perhaps we should send him a PM to wish him a Happy Friday!



Well, perhaps that's a great idea.......... He sure aint replyin to PM's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

Inbox/Outbox will hold a combined 1000 Pm's, let's fill her up !!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Since string is currently online perhaps we should send him a PM to wish him a Happy Friday!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats purty big talk from an amateur!!!





YEAH!!!! What she said.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Inbox/Outbox will hold a combined 1000 Pm's, let's fill her up !!!



Your so 2011. Red solo cup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Here string


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, perhaps that's a great idea.......... He sure aint replyin to PM's



It would take me bout 9 howa's to reply to all the PM's on this stinkin' phone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> It would take me bout 9 howa's to reply to all the PM's on this stinkin' phone.



better get started before more are incoming.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> It would take me bout 9 howa's to reply to all the PM's on this stinkin' phone.




Can I have your autograph


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can I have your autograph:


You gots to promise not to sell on tha swap and sell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your so 2011. Red solo cup


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You gots to promise not to sell on tha swap and sell.


Can't promise that. You're all  mine. 


Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## mattech (Apr 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> It would take me bout 9 howa's to reply to all the PM's on this stinkin' phone.



I think we all need to send ya a PM about how to repond to PM's faster.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't promise that. You're all  mine.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

String needs more PMs: http://forum.gon.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=50376


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmmm, it's kinda nipply outside, think I'll PM Strangy and see if he's nipply too . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

I swear, you try and help some people and they give you nothing but flak.

Idiots...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I swear, you try and help some people and they give you nothing but flak.
> 
> Idiots...


You have no idea!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You have no idea!!



I see that Five-O is stalking me again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see that Five-O is stalking me again.


You going fishing tomorrow??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You going fishing tomorrow??






You never replied to my PM ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You never replied to my PM ???



you never replied to my PHONE CALL


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You never replied to my PM ???


Check your PM's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you never replied to my PHONE CALL




When ??????  





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Check your PM's





PM returned, where's my GON sticker ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you never replied to my PHONE CALL






Sorry, been in and out.  Just now got your message.



You're shhlurryinggggggg your werdzhzzzzzz.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM returned, where's my GON sticker ??


It's in the mail!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your so 2011. Red solo cup


My Chrons has been flaring up for the past couple of days so I haven't checked in. I'm trying to catch up, see those 3 words and my gut starts hurting again.

We now have scientific proof.

Toby Keith causes Chrons.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 6, 2012)

Beer is good.....


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone want to make a trip to Maryland. They're offering $200 Bass Pro Shops gift cards for anyone that catches and kills snakehead fish.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, been in and out.  Just now got your message.
> 
> 
> 
> You're shhlurryinggggggg your werdzhzzzzzz.



okey dokey.... next time you call...........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

No one ever calls or text me.  I'll send stangmusic a PM wit my numba


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> No one ever calls or text me.  I'll send stangmusic a PM wit my numba



Send ME your #...I'll call and text ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> No one ever calls or text me.  I'll send stangmusic a PM wit my numba





You need to PM me yo digits . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to PM me yo digits . . .



Hey watch it...my post was 1st!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 6, 2012)

Two shootings dispatched in my county in the last 10 minutes. Both are unrelated. Another crazy Friday night....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> Two shootings dispatched in my county in the last 10 minutes. Both are unrelated. Another crazy Friday night....





It's da full MOOOOOOON !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey watch it...my post was 1st!



Can't we ALL be fwiends ???


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

I am thinking string needs some coffee.  I will pm this  







for the rest of the winder lickers have a real cup






and have a


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

In the famous words of Shelby Stanga.....


HERE WE GO!!!! 



Here turkey, turkey, turkey.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> In the famous words of Shelby Stanga.....
> 
> HERE WE GO!!!!
> 
> Here turkey, turkey, turkey.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You going fishing tomorrow??



Mebbe...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> In the famous words of Shelby Stanga.....
> 
> 
> HERE WE GO!!!!
> ...



Here I am and I've been feeding all morning and just waiting on you to come find me !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

Well somebody must've got one but it wasn't me or Wobbert. 

I can't believe we haven't even heard a gobble this morning. 

Maybe my chattering teeth skeered em off.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

Is it dove season? 


 




Drip drip drip ...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well somebody must've got one but it wasn't me or Wobbert.
> 
> I can't believe we haven't even heard a gobble this morning.
> 
> Maybe my chattering teeth skeered em off.





Annnnnnnnnd the Pookie curse continues . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well somebody must've got one but it wasn't me or Wobbert.
> 
> I can't believe we haven't even heard a gobble this morning.
> 
> Maybe my chattering teeth skeered em off.



And the curse continues...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnnnnd the Pookie curse continues . . .



Hey! 

I was gonna post that! 

I'm gonna send string a PM and complain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey!
> 
> I was gonna post that!
> 
> I'm gonna send string a PM and complain.





You DID !!!! 






And I'm gonna send Strang a PM and complain 'bout YOU complaining . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 7, 2012)

I swear.....why can't we have a family function that just runs smoothly???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I swear.....why can't we have a family function that just runs smoothly???



I smell a story...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2012)

Merning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I swear.....why can't we have a family function that just runs smoothly???



Do tell


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I swear.....why can't we have a family function that just runs smoothly???



Are you serious ???  There IS NO such thang!!  


'Mornin gal friend !!! 




Les Miles said:


> I smell a story...




Sorry bro that was Hdmo3 . . .




hdm03 said:


> Merning





'Moanin !!!  I gotta crash.  

Stoopid contractors my wife hired are making more noise than a dadblame Tomcat , I'm thankin no sleep for me today.


Gotta a partay to attend today , think I'll show up crunk.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> It would take me bout 9 howa's to reply to all the PM's on this stinkin' phone.



I wonder how full his Inbox is?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

WOW......................... hey
Strang, you gonna answer my PM's are what.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Page 15


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Page 15


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Page 15



I will go pm strangmusik that fact.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

Well it took my pm so don't waste time get in while you can.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it took my pm so don't waste time get in while you can.



Great idea! 

PM sent!

http://forum.gon.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=50376


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Great idea!
> 
> PM sent!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=50376



I just send one to check to see if he got yours.  No reply.  Maybe I am having problem getting through.   Someone want to try>?

http://forum.gon.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=50376


----------



## mattech (Apr 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just send one to check to see if he got yours.  No reply.  Maybe I am having problem getting through.   Someone want to try>?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=50376



try it again!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

mattech said:


> try it again!



good suggestion.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

I've been gone for almost three hours and all y'all did was 3 measly post??? 

You idjits better get to posting! 

I'm so mad that I'm gonna PM string and let him know about this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I been gone for almost three hours and all y'all did was 3 measly post???
> 
> You idjits better get to posting!
> 
> I'm so mad that I'm gonna PM string and let him know about this.



3 hours and you did not make a single post yourself.   string made posts on his wife's phone you might borrow her's.  I will pm him and ask.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Please keep this thread on topic please.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I've been gone for almost three hours and all y'all did was 3 measly post???
> 
> You idjits better get to posting!
> 
> I'm so mad that I'm gonna PM string and let him know about this.



Well I'm so mad over not even finding a gobbler that I'm gonna pm him to let him know how mad I am.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I'm so mad over not even finding a gobbler that I'm gonna pm him to let him know how mad I am.



I'm mad that you're mad. 

Maybe sending string a PM will make me feel better. 

http://forum.gon.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=50376


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

doin


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

my part


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ya'll keep a eye on Quack, he gettin drunk wit a cheekun today. Hope there's no pics.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 7, 2012)

Dadgum Yall jump around too much.  

Oh, btw,     HOWDY FOLKS.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll keep a eye on Quack, he gettin drunk wit a cheekun today. Hope there's no pics.















Awake now after 3 hrs sleep, readeye to partay !!!



Think I'll PM Strangy and let him know . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Dadgum Yall jump around too much.
> 
> Oh, btw,     HOWDY FOLKS.



Wat up RM


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Quack, you working on yo cheekun yet.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Quack, you working on yo cheekun yet.



MustnotcommentMustnotcommentMustnotcomment 
MustnotcommentMustnotcommentMustnotcomment 
MustnotcommentMustnotcommentMustnotcomment 
MustnotcommentMustnotcommentMustnotcomment 
MustnotcommentMustnotcommentMustnotcomment 
MustnotcommentMustnotcommentMustnotcomment


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I smell a story...





gobbleinwoods said:


> Do tell





Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you serious ???  There IS NO such thang!!
> 
> 
> 'Mornin gal friend !!!





Got a call just as we're heading out the door to start our 4 1/2 hr drive. Father in law got sick- can't stay there now. Sister in law has company so we call the other brother. He says to stay with him but we know better than do do it without his new wife's permission (pathetic) so we text her. An hour later she replies. Sooooooo....we got on the road 3 hrs later than what we wanted to. Phhllllbbbbbt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I'm so mad over not even finding a gobbler that I'm gonna pm him to let him know how mad I am.



I had that same dadgum problem myself.  Now I'm amd to and I need to post about it. 

Anybody know a thread we can post in, cause we ain't suppsoed to post in this one.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> I had that same dadgum problem myself.  Now I'm mad too and I need to post about it.
> 
> Anybody know a thread we can post in, cause we ain't suppsoed to post in this one.



PM string and ask him if it's okay to post in here. If he doesn't answer you back then keep sending him PMs. 

He'll eventually get back to ya.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Theys some folks better start PUI'ing or we ain't gonna make it to a thousand to get this thang locked. just saying


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Happy birthday LuckyCowgirl


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Theys some folks better start PUI'ing or we ain't gonna make it to a thousand to get this thang locked. just saying



Bunch of slackers! 

Hey H22, I think we both need to let string know about this sudden lull in posting. He likes PMs on his wife's phone anyways.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just doin my part.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bunch of slackers!
> 
> Hey H22, I think we both need to let string know about this sudden lull in posting. He likes PMs on his wife's phone anyways.



May be sprung could give us the names of the slackers.  I'll check with him


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> May be sprung could give us the names of the slackers.  I'll check with him



I'll PM him to let him know you'll be PM'ing him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Quack, you working on yo cheekun yet.





I gotz my cheekun ONNNNNNNNNN !!! 



Alrighty then friends, headed out to a partay delivering 20lbs of bbqed ribs !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz my cheekun ONNNNNNNNNN !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty then friends, headed out to a partay delivering 20lbs of bbqed ribs !!!



need another stop?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz my cheekun ONNNNNNNNNN !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty then friends, headed out to a partay delivering 20lbs of bbqed ribs !!!



Headed out to Boudreaux's myself here pretty soon. 

Is it gonna be blackened grouper over dirty rice with crawfish etouffee on top or all-you-can-eat crawfish?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

I smell something stanky.... I think there's a bammer lurking around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Just doin my part.



I'll  to that!!!


----------



## Self! (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I smell something stanky.... I think there's a LSwho lurking around.





So Les....yall found the 50 yeard line yet?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Otis said:


> So Les....yall found the 50 yeard line yet?



That game is over and done with. Yall beat us good and I have moved on.


----------



## Self! (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That game is over and done with. Yall beat us good and I have moved on.





I get to live in the past until the next one. But, it easier to climb to the top than it is to maintain being on top.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2012)

Mighta been me....I hope so!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Off to Boudreaux's and some mudbugs! 

See ya'll idjits later.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Gotta go get another EWnDc


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey JC, how was SOTW?


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Please keep this thread on topic please.



Where'd ya done goeth?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey JC, how was SOTW?



You don't wanna know, I promise ya


----------



## mattech (Apr 7, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Where'd ya done goeth?



you should pm him and ask him.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You don't wanna know, I promise ya



Hope you doin alright


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hope you doin alright



PM being sent!!!


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 7, 2012)

Going fishing with the kids after dinner.  Should we use crickets or worms?

Maybe I should PM string and see what he thinks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2012)

Gonna go grab a bite to eat, worked up a little appetite planting the little garden today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go grab a bite to eat, worked up a little appetite planting the little garden today



Glad to see you are taking it easy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> PM being sent!!!



I love you man....... Take care of YOU


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad to see you are taking it easy.



Garden was already prepped prior to my setback, just needed to set plants and amend a tad. Had a couple of good helpers too....appreciate your concern gobble!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad to see you are taking it easy.



Yea gbw, he's a real genus ain't he.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

See ya down there rbh3


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> See ya down there rbh3



MmHmmmm.....


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Still just doin my part


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Still just doin my part



And if ya'll new how difficult it was for me to type at this moment, I is sure sombody would step up and hep me.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 7, 2012)

I' done ninje snuck in to post wid ya


----------



## Hankus (Apr 7, 2012)

Homemade apple pie


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Drankus, dang glad yuo are here, need some help bro. ery1 dome went out to eat or somthing.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 7, 2012)

hello


----------



## Hankus (Apr 7, 2012)

I's


----------



## Hankus (Apr 7, 2012)

Jus


----------



## Hankus (Apr 7, 2012)

Drankin


----------



## Hankus (Apr 7, 2012)

Went cheekun sailin today 





Bought a 733 on an Ugly stik


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

Texas Roadhouse


----------



## Hankus (Apr 7, 2012)

Cabbage, mater, treet, cornbread


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Pulled pork flesh, slaw, french frys


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

oops, gotta go make the boy's fries.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

ok, fries are cookin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2012)

DARK Hot Chocolate!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


>



Just doin my part


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

How ya'll doin


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm doin fine.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Wycliff,I sees u down there, speak up


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

They is 768 peeps on here rite now. Ew could lock this thing pretty quick.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> They is 768 peeps on here rite now. Ew could lock this thing pretty quick.



the w an da e are real close, just sayin


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

19 more and we go to 17


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Man, I aint typed this much since J school at UGA


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just doin my part


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 7, 2012)

Killed the bream on crickets tonight.  Decided to go with the crickets.

The girls caught abour 15 between them in about 45 minutes.

I'm gonna PM String so he knows how good we did.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Good deal grunt. I bet they had a ball


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Good deal grunt. I bet they had a ball



That was pretty cool not taklin to mysef


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

This place is so cool. You never no wat u will learn. I just found an alternative to penicilan imagine dat.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't have any PM's, I just checked


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey Wycliff,I sees u down there, speak up



I am trying not post in here


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wycliff said:


> I am trying not post in here



Yea, me too, but msh22 said I had to, thats the only reason I is doin this


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Gotta go get a EWnDC


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Gotta go get a EWnDC



I wish I had some of that BBQ!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish I had some of that BBQ!!!!



Hey, it hart helfy too, twas a boneless loin, no fat wat so eva.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Otis, you thanking real hard about yo campane, is that why you can't post?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey, it hart helfy too, twas a boneless loin, no fat wat so eva.



Insert lickin lips smiley here


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## crappiedex (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Self! (Apr 7, 2012)

Sure is quiet in here....who cut the cheese and ran everyone off?


----------



## crappiedex (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Otis said:


> Sure is quiet in here....who cut the cheese and ran everyone off?



Wernt me, I been doin my part best I can, getting more difficult ery minit.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Awight, 17, gonna go get some suppa


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm stuffed... and tired. 

Texas Roadhouse, sirloin and ribs, cheese fries and all the trimmings. T'was good too. 

I guess I need to send String a PM to let him know what we had for supper and that we're going to a different spot to hunt in the morning. 

I guess I should also tell him that we're fairly certain of a daytime Winnie Pooh encounter  and that we have new Winnie Pooh pics and he's getting a little brave, meandering down the middle of the trail behind camp.... during the day.   

I think I'll get his opinion on my chances of domesticating Winnie Pooh.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Just got back from Boudreaux's. I did my part to control the seafood population. 

Blackened Grouper Evangeline


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm stuffed... and tired.
> 
> Texas Roadhouse, sirloin and ribs, cheese fries and all the trimmings. T'was good too.
> 
> ...


Me too!! Hamburgers on the grill!!

Spent the day at the Poole Plantation!!.........Good to see everyone again!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just got back from Boudreaux's. I did my part to control the seafood population.
> 
> Blackened Grouper Evangeline




Okay, that's just plum scary lookin.  

What the heck is that slop all over the meat?  


 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Me too!! Hamburgers on the grill!!
> 
> Spent the day at the Poole Plantation!!.........Good to see everyone again!!




Man I need to get up there soon.  

I'm pretty sure Muddy has disowned me by now.  

But, it's just that there's turkeys to not be killed right now.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Whew, glad to see some humanbeings on here. was begining to wonder if da rapture hada happened


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Whew, glad to see some humanbeings on here. was begining to wonder if da rapture hada happened



Naw, we just been busy PMing String to let him know how much we miss him.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Man I need to get up there soon.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Muddy has disowned me by now.
> 
> But, it's just that there's turkeys to not be killed right now.


It had been a while since I was there last!!.........Them Poole folks are some good ones!!

Dan took my selfbow back to do a little work on it!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, that's just plum scary lookin.
> 
> What the heck is that slop all over the meat?



That would be the crawfish etouffee on top of the grouper. And it was good!!! 

Little Miss Smarty Pants


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That would be the crawfish etouffee on top of the grouper. And it was good!!!
> 
> Little Miss Smarty Pants



What's in an Eh-too-faye anyways? 


And yes, I'm just bustin on you all over the place tonight.


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 7, 2012)

dang....all I had was chickfila


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What's in an Eh-too-faye anyways?



2 Tbsp Creole Seasoning
4 Tbsp Unsalted Butter
1 1/2 Cup Onion, Finely Chopped
1/4 Cup Celery, Finely Chopped
1/2 Cup Bell Pepper, Finely Chopped
2 lbs Crawfish Tail meat
1/4 Cup Flour
1 1/2 to 2 Cups Crawfish Stock
1/4 Cup Minced Garlic
2 Tbsp Fresh Thyme Leaves, chopped
2 tsp Worcestershire Sauce
1 tsp Hot Sauce (I like Crystal or Louisiana Gold)
1/2 Cup Green Onions, thinly sliced
2 Tbsp Italian Parsley, minced
3 Tbsp Unsalted Butter
Salt & Freshly Ground Black Pepper to taste
1 Tbsp fresh Lemon Juice


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Whew, glad to see some humanbeings on here. was begining to wonder if da rapture hada happened



We'll finish this thing off tomorrow. 

Y'all have a good night!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 2 Tbsp Creole Seasoning
> 4 Tbsp Unsalted Butter
> 1 1/2 Cup Onion, Finely Chopped
> 1/4 Cup Celery, Finely Chopped
> ...



Nope, I wouldn't like it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just got back from Boudreaux's. I did my part to control the seafood population.
> 
> Blackened Grouper Evangeline





Les Miles said:


> 2 Tbsp Creole Seasoning
> 4 Tbsp Unsalted Butter
> 1 1/2 Cup Onion, Finely Chopped
> 1/4 Cup Celery, Finely Chopped
> ...


Dang that looks good!!!........Where did that drooling smiley go??


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> We'll finish this thing off tomorrow.
> 
> Y'all have a good night!



Signal 5


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2012)

Dang, I need to PM strang to let him know that I have gas


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang, I need to PM strang to let him know that I have gas


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm out of beer.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm out of beer.


Poor planning on your part!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 8, 2012)

Stick  a fork in me....


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 8, 2012)

Nevermind, I found a bottle of Jack. 



Forgot I had it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2012)

and I believe this is it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2012)

however I think several will need one of these to feel better


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

Well here we go again but I ain't holding out much hope. 

We got thick fog and even thicker smoke from the Pinhook Swamp fire. 

Praying for a gobble.  

Happy Easter!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

Well Bama's on a bird.  I didn't think it would happen but he's trying to bring him in. Gobbler being a little stubborn though. 

I'm just sitting in the truck listening to the battle of the sexes going on behind me. 

I did not come prepared for this 46 degree morning. Colder than it was yesterday.  Maybe when the sun comes up a little more I'll sneak down towards the swamp head and see if I can scare up a jake at least. It's gonna have to warm up first though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and I believe this is it



Well thank ya sir, and good mornin!!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> however I think several will need one of these to feel better



Now wait a minute, that wouldn't be bad either, whether I need it or not....breakfast of champions!!! 



turtlebug said:


> Well here we go again but I ain't holding out much hope.
> 
> We got thick fog and even thicker smoke from the Pinhook Swamp fire.
> 
> ...



Happy Easter back to ya Bugsy!!! 



turtlebug said:


> Well Bama's on a bird.  I didn't think it would happen but he's trying to bring him in. Gobbler being a little stubborn though.
> 
> I'm just sitting in the truck listening to the battle of the sexes going on behind me.
> 
> I did not come prepared for this 46 degree morning. Colder than it was yesterday.  Maybe when the sun comes up a little more I'll sneak down towards the swamp head and see if I can scare up a jake at least. It's gonna have to warm up first though.




Lawd I hear ya!!! Purty doggone chilly this mornin. I hope bama can nail him. Get on back out there when it warms a tad. You'll warm up stalking around anyway!!! Good Luck gal!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

< biscuits & gravy


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> < biscuits & gravy



 <-------presciption meds 

Moanin Coach!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> < biscuits & gravy



  <-- fried egg on cheese toast.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter fellow Woodyites. He has Risen.!!!!!!

Now back to normal idiocracy. Gobble, that breakfast of champions is spot on this AM. Great idea, so R V it is for me, along wit the sausage and biskits.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 8, 2012)

Woo Hoo...time to go looking for some colored Easter eggs!   Happy Easter!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

Bama scored!!! Pics to come.


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Happy Easter fellow Woodyites. He has Risen.!!!!!!
> 
> Now back to normal idiocracy. Gobble, that breakfast of champions is spot on this AM. Great idea, so R V it is for me, along wit the sausage and biskits.





boneboy96 said:


> Woo Hoo...time to go looking for some colored Easter eggs!   Happy Easter!





turtlebug said:


> Bama scored!!! Pics to come.





mattech said:


> Happy Easter!



Dancin nanners.......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 8, 2012)

way to go Bama  Congrats on the bird. 
I killed a bird this weekend too. It was a large buzzard that hit my windshield while I was cruising at about 60. Did not break the window but the buzzard was terminal. 

Hmmm...wonder how buzzard tastes ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dancin nanners.......










Sterlo58 said:


> way to go Bama  Congrats on the bird.
> I killed a bird this weekend too. It was a large buzzard that hit my windshield while I was cruising at about 60. Did not break the window but the buzzard was terminal.
> 
> Hmmm...wonder how buzzard tastes ?



perhaps you should PM Strang and ask him.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2012)

_**__*Happy Easter, Everyone!*_​


----------



## kracker (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter folks!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Bama scored!!! Pics to come.


Congratulations Robert!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Bama scored!!! Pics to come.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 8, 2012)

I caught 3 Hartwell bass on topwater this morning.  Biggest went about 3lbs.  Now it's time to hide Easter egss and eat some ham.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

Wobbert-Woo!  and his bird are on their way home.  

We went after the second one but never could find him. The skeeters got so bad, we both just wanted to go. I was just as happy for him to get one as if it had been me. Nothing can replace that smile and seeing him all jumpy and not able to stand still.  

Found a tick on me on the way home, walked in the door and headed straight into the shower while Bama and Bait gutted the bird. I feel MUCH better now.  

Going to eat with the inlaws at 3. I'm gonna email Wobbert's pics to him then I'm takin a nap.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!  and his bird are on their way home.
> 
> We went after the second one but never could find him. The skeeters got so bad, we both just wanted to go. I was just as happy for him to get one as if it had been me. Nothing can replace that smile and seeing him all jumpy and not able to stand still.
> 
> ...



Please PM all this info to string so that he can be excited too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just doin my part


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Just doin my part



Thank you.   pm string and tell him such too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thank you.   pm string and tell him such too.



I think that is a great idea giw


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok den, PM sent, on to 18.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ya'll like dat lil Masters tie in right there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2012)

Yep it must be Easter...the tater salad has green and red eggs in it...lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cant' wait to see Wobbert's  well deserved prize. 

How bout we all get together and wish Strang a Happy Easter via PM.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2012)

laying out in the sun watching the Masters. 
I'm gonna PM Strang and let him know.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

I smell a bammer turkey killer...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I smell a bammer turkey killer...



trying to decide whether String would mind if i post dead animal pic's in his thread or put it elsewhere. Is he one of those tree hugger PETA types?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to decide whether String would mind if i post dead animal pic's in his thread or put it elsewhere. Is he one of those tree hugger PETA types?



PM him and ask him.  

I'll PM him to let him know you'll be sending him a PM.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> PM him and ask him.
> 
> I'll PM him to let him know you'll be sending him a PM.



got to convert the photo's first. 
take me a few to write up this epic event.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> got to convert the photo's first.
> take me a few to write up this epic event.



convert the photos?   Did you take them with a bama cam?  Does string know about bam cams?  I'll find out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> convert the photos?   Did you take them with a bama cam?  Does string know about bam cams?  I'll find out.



Naw, Phone cam pics always seem to hang up even when resized. I have to open them with Picasa and then export resized to 800x640. That seems to work best.
Gonna put it in the bragging forum. His spurs aren't big, his beard aint long, but he had a full fan when he strutted and i got him to walk close to 1/4 mile to die. This is my first Echols county bird and i couldn't be happier to finally score in that skeeter infested area.
Dadblameit, i just wasted half my story....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

H





rhbama3 said:


> Naw, Phone cam pics always seem to hang up even when resized. I have to open them with Picasa and then export resized to 800x640. That seems to work best.
> Gonna put it in the bragging forum. His spurs aren't big, his beard aint long, but he had a full fan when he strutted and i got him to walk close to 1/4 mile to die. This is my first Echols county bird and i couldn't be happier to finally score in that skeeter infested area.
> Dadblameit, i just wasted half my story....



Ahem, the four that were grouped in one email were taken on a REAL digital camera.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> H
> 
> Ahem, the four that were grouped in one email were taken on a REAL digital camera.



I sowwy. 

The saga has been posted. Feel free to add on! 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6852428#post6852428


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I sowwy.
> 
> The saga has been posted. Feel free to add on!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6852428#post6852428



I will add here for the driveler family to consider.  Whenever the newspaper comes in an orange bag I save them and then put the head in it to walk out.  Safety from behind.    even if you are hunting private land there are those who don't know or care about property lines.


Nice bird there  rhbama


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to decide whether String would mind if i post dead animal pic's in his thread or put it elsewhere. Is he one of those tree hugger PETA types?



LOVE the new avitar. Been waiting on it all day. SO VERY happy for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I will add here for the driveler family to consider.  Whenever the newspaper comes in an orange bag I save them and then put the head in it to walk out.  Safety from behind.    even if you are hunting private land there are those who don't know or care about property lines.
> 
> 
> Nice bird there  rhbama


Thanks, Gobble! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> LOVE the new avitar. Been waiting on it all day. SO VERY happy for you.


Thanks, Mandy!!! 

And ain't it a beautiful day out there? I don't want it to end!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I will add here for the driveler family to consider.  Whenever the newspaper comes in an orange bag I save them and then put the head in it to walk out.  Safety from behind.    even if you are hunting private land there are those who don't know or care about property lines.
> 
> 
> Nice bird there  rhbama



Very good idea.  

I have to admit, we've got a few nuts on land bordering us and across the road. Toting a gobbler out of the woods SAFELY has been a concern of mine. I'll have to remember that.  

On another note, Bama calling that bird in from where he did was such poetic justice for me.  

Let your dogs flush deer off of our land, I'll steal your turkeys.     

Ima go back for his buddy next weekend.  Just hope he's as willing to gobble at anything next week as he was today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Very good idea.
> 
> I have to admit, we've got a few nuts on land bordering us and across the road. Toting a gobbler out of the woods SAFELY has been a concern of mine. I'll have to remember that.
> 
> ...



Get Fishbro to find you a better way to sneak up to the swamphead/ drain where i was at this morning. I prolly sounded like a bull in a china shop floundering around in those thickets.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Get Fishbro to find you a better way to sneak up to the swamphead/ drain where i was at this morning. I prolly sounded like a bull in a china shop floundering around in those thickets.



No ya didn't, not going in at least.... just on your way out.    

Your smile could've led the Titanic it was so big and bright.  

Sorry about running off while you had turkey intestines strung out, I had to get the residual tick shivers off of me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> No ya didn't, not going in at least.... just on your way out.
> 
> Your smile could've led the Titanic it was so big and bright.
> 
> Sorry about running off while you had turkey intestines strung out, I had to get the residual tick shivers off of me.




Well, Bubbette has gotten up from her nap and deemed the house not ready for the house cleaner tomorrow. 
BBL!


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 8, 2012)

Yea! Congrats on the successful hunt.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Bubbette has gotten up from her nap and deemed the house not ready for the house cleaner tomorrow.
> BBL!



I know some people like that.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

Five-O is lurking. 

I gotta git!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Five-O is lurking.
> 
> I gotta git!


Did you go fishing this weekend??


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you go fishing this weekend??



No, judging from the pictures he sent me all weekend, he ate.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats to Robert! 

The rest of you are in big trouble...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Congrats to Robert!
> 
> The rest of you are in big trouble...




waiting on my supreme pizza!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

Must allow idiots to self destruct. 

Must stay out of political forum. 

Must accept the brainless fools of the world.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Congrats to Robert!
> 
> The rest of you are in big trouble...




Hey!  

I had a part in the demise of that bird so I'm not in trouble right?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> waiting on my supreme pizza!



I had leftover meatloaf, collards and tiny red potatos. 



And the whole while I was eating, I was thanking you for having a ham sammich yesterday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Must allow idiots to self destruct.
> 
> Must stay out of political forum.
> 
> Must accept the brainless fools of the world.



Its ironic that the ad in the middle of that thread is Michelle Obama plugging for re-election.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Its ironic that the ad in the middle of that thread is Michelle Obama plugging for re-election.



Didn't even see that. I wasn't seeing anything but red after seeing that comment.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I had leftover meatloaf, collards and tiny red potatos.
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole while I was eating, I was thanking you for having a ham sammich yesterday.



Glad to help by not eating your food. I think.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad to help by not eating your food. I think.



Hehe 

Well it's been a darned good weekend. I'm still hearing the shot and seeing Wobbert-Woo!  walking out with that big ol' grin and the bird slung over his back.  

Unfortunately, reality will snap me back to earth tomorrow so I'm out. Yall have a good'un.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you go fishing this weekend??



It was Easter. Fish weren't biting much. There's always next time. 



turtlebug said:


> No, judging from the pictures he sent me all weekend, he ate.



You hush. I got 10lbs of crawfish in the fridge waiting to be peeled so that I can make some gumbo.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It was Easter. Fish weren't biting much. There's always next time.
> 
> 
> 
> You hush. I got 10lbs of crawfish in the fridge waiting to be peeled so that I can make some gumbo.



you're killing me. 
That pic you sent of the blackened grouper with etouffee sauce looked insane.
Still hard to believe Bugsy won't eat shrimp or crawfish, but will eat a mullet.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you're killing me.
> That pic you sent of the blackened grouper with etouffee sauce looked insane.
> Still hard to believe Bugsy won't eat shrimp or crawfish, but will eat a mullet.



It was soooooo dang good too!

Perhaps if you south Georgia folks come up for the GON Blast we can all go there and have a big meal or something.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you're killing me.
> That pic you sent of the blackened grouper with etouffee sauce looked insane.
> Still hard to believe Bugsy won't eat shrimp or crawfish, but will eat a mullet.


That did look really good!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That did look really good!!



This is for changing my post!


----------



## slip (Apr 8, 2012)

Bama, i have not had time to read the story yet but nice bird, congrats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2012)

i gotta call it a night. Been a long but outstanding day!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey, did everyone remember to PM string and wish him a happy Easter?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 8, 2012)

Finally made it home


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 8, 2012)

Told Rob we would never, EVER, drive up and back the next day again...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 8, 2012)

Emily and Rex screamed and screamed the last 2 1/2 hours of the trip


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 8, 2012)

Had WAYYYYYY too many deer jump out in front of us on our way back to podunk


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This is for changing my post!


I figured turnabout was fair play!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 8, 2012)

Gonna jump in the shower and the have a drinksy.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Finally made it home



Welcome back! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Told Rob we would never, EVER, drive up and back the next day again...



Isn't driving south to Florida considered driving down? 



Sugar Plum said:


> Emily and Rex screamed and screamed the last 2 1/2 hours of the trip



I got one word for you.... Benedryl 



Sugar Plum said:


> Had WAYYYYYY too many deer jump out in front of us on our way back to podunk



How many did you "accidently" hit and the bigger question is when will the deer poppers be ready?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I figured turnabout was fair play!!



He sent me a PM. I gave him your number and told him you were the local distributor for Yeti here in Georgia. Expect a call.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

Page 19 

I wonder if string is enjoying his vacation?


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Page 19
> 
> I wonder if string is enjoying his vacation?



send him a pm and ask.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Had WAYYYYYY too many deer jump out in front of us on our way back to podunk


One of the reasons I don't like driving after dark anymore!!



Les Miles said:


> He sent me a PM. I gave him your number and told him you were the local distributor for Yeti here in Georgia. Expect a call.


I can just send him back to you!!



Les Miles said:


> Page 19
> 
> I wonder if string is enjoying his vacation?


Did you send him a PM notifying him of this accomplishment??


----------



## slip (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Told Rob we would never, EVER, drive up and back the next day again...





Sugar Plum said:


> Emily and Rex screamed and screamed the last 2 1/2 hours of the trip





Sugar Plum said:


> Had WAYYYYYY too many deer jump out in front of us on our way back to podunk



Sounds like a great time had by all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigguns day


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2012)

HAPPY MONDAY to you Gobblin and all of the rest of you that should NOT be posting in this thread !!!

I appreciate the coffee this morning as I have lots to do today.  Been up for an hour and a half now and have been packing my suitcase for a really early departure.  Gonna meet up with my Texas Sweetie for a week of adventures.  I won't be on very much in the coming week but I hope that everyone behaves and won't get banned before I return.

AND A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BAMA for having the tenacity of sticking with your pursuit of a Gobbler.  The curse has finally been lifted, and if everyone noticed, there was absolutely NO RAIN this weekend.  Good Going to you and to Tbug and Fishbait.  I think that the three of you deserve an award but I haven't named it yet!!!    

Just think, there are only 94 more posts available on this thread before we get back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Apr 9, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Morning ya'll , 19 pages I'm not gonna read back that far, i'll just pm String real quick and ask him what happened this weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

moaning folks


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 9, 2012)

I figured yall would have killed this thread by now


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I figured yall would have killed this thread by now


Ya'll got a new critter up there????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

ooopppssss, where's my manners?? Morning Folks!

Congrats WoobertWoo!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy Monday! 

I think I will PM string and tell him that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey, i see Bama got a turkey, Congrats.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Mud....

You know what today is???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Mud....
> 
> You know what today is???


_*Mustard Monday...............*_


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*Mustard Monday...............*_



Yep... it indeed is MUSTARD MONDAY!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep... it indeed is MUSTARD MONDAY!!!


I had a turkey sausage biskit wiff mustard this moanin............. aren't ya proud of me?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I had a turkey sausage biskit wiff mustard this moanin............. aren't ya proud of me?



There's hope for you yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Mud....
> 
> You know what today is???





Keebs said:


> _*Mustard Monday...............*_





Les Miles said:


> Yep... it indeed is MUSTARD MONDAY!!!





Keebs said:


> I had a turkey sausage biskit wiff mustard this moanin............. aren't ya proud of me?





Les Miles said:


> There's hope for you yet.



I grilled steaks and J&C sausage yesterday and saved the sausage for breakfast today. Was going to have that for breakfast with my mustard, Well stupid me run out this morning and forgot it. Looks like it will be Mustard Tuesday here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MONDAY to you Gobblin and all of the rest of you that should NOT be posting in this thread !!!
> 
> I appreciate the coffee this morning as I have lots to do today.  Been up for an hour and a half now and have been packing my suitcase for a really early departure.  Gonna meet up with my Texas Sweetie for a week of adventures.  I won't be on very much in the coming week but I hope that everyone behaves and won't get banned before I return.
> 
> ...


Thanks, EE! 
 The only thing i regret is that Thwackbabe wasn't there to kill his buddy. I had no idea there were TWO gobblers coming in. And yes, it was very tempting to kill both but i wanted to save one for Bugsy. 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , 19 pages I'm not gonna read back that far, i'll just pm String real quick and ask him what happened this weekend


There seems to be an issue with Strings PM box. You have to send and resend PM's before it goes thru. 


hdm03 said:


> moaning folks


Morning, hd! 


SnowHunter said:


> I figured yall would have killed this thread by now



Hiya, Snowy! 
weekends are always slow. It'll take off once Keebs gets here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2012)

MERNIN EVERYONE!! what an awesome weekend it was!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> There's hope for you yet.


I'll still never eat mustard on a salmon patty though!


mudracing101 said:


> I grilled steaks and J&C sausage yesterday and saved the sausage for breakfast today. Was going to have that for breakfast with my mustard, Well stupid me run out this morning and forgot it. Looks like it will be Mustard Tuesday here.





rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowy!
> weekends are always slow. *It'll take off once Keebs gets here!*


 what you tryin to say, there, wobertwoo?
When is your "around Irwinville" hunt?  I may need to go with you to try out the stuff I won from Miguel.......... I got all kinds of calls and a coooool backpack set up and even a decoy!  And I have no clue how to use any of them!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> MERNIN EVERYONE!! what an awesome weekend it was!!!


 it was a Beautiful weekend!  I got the flowers out of the greenhouse & set up, my knock out rose planted, my ivy replanted to the oak stump and my lemon tree planted too!  Now to figure out where to plant an orange tree and a loquat tree and I'll be 'bout finished with that part of my headaches!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll still never eat mustard on a salmon patty though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was supposed to have been THIS past weekend, but the land-owner wanted my buddies to take his grandsons hunting. In hind sight, I am SO glad i went back to Bugsy and Fishbaits. 
Oh, and they didn't kill anything in Irwinville.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> MERNIN EVERYONE!! what an awesome weekend it was!!!


Mornin Blood



Keebs said:


> it was a Beautiful weekend!  I got the flowers out of the greenhouse & set up, my knock out rose planted, my ivy replanted to the oak stump and my lemon tree planted too!  Now to figure out where to plant an orange tree and a loquat tree and I'll be 'bout finished with that part of my headaches!



Yes it was a productive weekend for me too, Finished addition to porch, finished covering it and cleaned out the utility building. Got alot done , now to do a lil fishing and fix the mud toys.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It was supposed to have been THIS past weekend, but the land-owner wanted my buddies to take his grandsons hunting. In hind sight, I am SO glad i went back to Bugsy and Fishbaits.
> Oh, and they didn't kill anything in Irwinville.


 oh well............


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Blood
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a productive weekend for me too, _*Finished addition to porch*_, finished covering it and cleaned out the utility building. Got alot done , now to do a lil fishing and fix the mud toys.


 after thinking about it for what? 2 years?!?!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I figured yall would have killed this thread by now



Done/doin my part


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Heeeyyyy Mandy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Keebs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Didn't have a productive weekend, but do have a nice tan started.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't have a productive weekend, but do have a nice tan started.



You laid outside in 50 degree weather?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

Morning 

Wall to wall patients. 

I'd rather be chasing turkeys.  



I think I'll send String a PM to let him know how much I'd rather be in the turkey woods.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You laid outside in 50 degree weather?



It was in the mid 70s up here yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't have a productive weekend, but do have a nice tan started.


 I have plans to have my *new to me* pool up in the next couple of weeks!  I haven't had one in over 4 years now, I am soooooo looking forward to it!


rhbama3 said:


> You laid outside in 50 degree weather?


yeah, why not?


turtlebug said:


> Morning
> 
> Wall to wall patients.
> 
> ...


 Mornin Tbugsy!  I think I'll send String a pm letting him know to expect a pm from you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2012)

Anybody got a reply from String yet??


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Mud....
> 
> You know what today is???





Keebs said:


> _*Mustard Monday...............*_





Les Miles said:


> Yep... it indeed is MUSTARD MONDAY!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh well............
> 
> after thinking about it for what? 2 years?!?!


Uh... yeah , so


Hornet22 said:


> Done/doin my part






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't have a productive weekend, but do have a nice tan started.





rhbama3 said:


> You laid outside in 50 degree weather?


It was cool in the mornings


turtlebug said:


> Morning
> 
> Wall to wall patients.
> 
> ...


Mornin


boneboy96 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



Yea, that's how it was Sat when I was just trying to "do my Part"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody got a reply from String yet??


 no, no I haven't!


boneboy96 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Uh... yeah , so


 bless yo heart, at least ya got it done!


----------



## Self! (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You laid outside in 50 degree weather?




All I want to know was it aisle 7 or 8, and did you set up your ground blind? 

Congrats!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Smiley Face


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Yea, that's how it was Sat when I was just trying to "do my Part"





hdm03 said:


>


Dont look at me like that


Keebs said:


> no, no I haven't!
> 
> 
> 
> bless yo heart, at least ya got it done!



Yeah, bless my heart


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Otis said:


> All I want to know was it aisle 7 or 8, and did you set up your ground blind?
> 
> Congrats!



no ground blind, no pop up, just my vest/seat cushion, and leaning against a pine tree.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

Almost time for my Monday lunch date with Fishbait.  

A 3" turkey kids meal from Blimpie.  

Yeah, I'm still purchasing my turkey for now.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hooli hoops, now ya'll go blow up da last page


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 9, 2012)

BOOM!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

off to work.
Day one of my call week....


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> BOOM!



Toooshayyyyyy


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

I suspect string is going to be pretty upset that we posted in his thread. 

Oh well... HERE IT IS - PAGE 20


----------



## Self! (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I suspect string is going to be pretty upset that we posted in his thread.
> 
> Oh well... HERE IT IS - PAGE 20






Would you leave the man's thread alone. He said "No Posting"......I bet you poach to eh?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Otis said:


> Would you leave the man's thread alone. He said "No Posting"......I bet you poach to eh?



I got poached this weekend......


----------



## Self! (Apr 9, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I got poached this weekend......





Nope...not gonna go there.....Last time I was baited like that Nic deleted my post and threw me on an electric fence


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Ohlawd he's gonna be sooooo upset with us!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Baiting.......did you say......


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Otis said:


> Nope...not gonna go there.....Last time I was baited like that Nic deleted my post and threw me on an electric fence


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anybody heard from String
I PM'd him three days ago and still do not have a reply.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ohlawd he's gonna be sooooo upset with us!!!!!!!!



Idjits are a powerful force to be reckoned with.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ohlawd he's gonna be sooooo upset with us!!!!!!!!



Here I'll tidy up a bit before he comes back.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here I'll tidy up a bit before he comes back.


 you so sweeet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you so sweeet!



I know.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Howdy gang.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy gang.


 Hi!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Salad, fried chicken, mashed taters, brocalli, collard greens with pepper sauce ...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  mm


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 9, 2012)

I had a cheesesteak for lunch.  Now my belly is full and I'm sleepy.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy gang.



Wat up RM


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Salad, fried chicken, mashed taters, brocalli, collard greens with pepper sauce ...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  mm


I need a nap just reading yours!
Left over Pizza hut pizza...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy gang.






grunt0331 said:


> I had a cheesesteak for lunch.  Now my belly is full and I'm sleepy.


Yep, i'm sleepy too


Keebs said:


> I need a nap just reading yours!
> Left over Pizza hut pizza...........



Gonna try and take one, come in here and rub my head


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll be gone for a few hours. Y'all should have this thing wrapped up by the time I get back.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'll be gone for a few hours. Y'all should have this thing wrapped up by the time I get back.



Just doin my part.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 9, 2012)

leftover skrimp and rice. MMMMMMMM

Just stopped in to say howdy. Gotta cut grass before work tonight. Catch up wif ya later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'll be gone for a few hours. Y'all should have this thing wrapped up by the time I get back.



Later , I'll try to have this shut down shortly


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Just doin my part.





Sterlo58 said:


> leftover skrimp and rice. MMMMMMMM
> 
> Just stopped in to say howdy. Gotta cut grass before work tonight. Catch up wif ya later.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna try and take one, come in here and rub my head





Sterlo58 said:


> leftover skrimp and rice. MMMMMMMM
> 
> Just stopped in to say howdy. Gotta cut grass before work tonight. Catch up wif ya later.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

When does strang return?????


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Later , I'll try to have this shut down shortly



We be almost there


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> When does strang return?????



 He's done got so many pm's it might done blew his puter up


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

LESS THAN 20 TO GO


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> LESS THAN 20 TO GO


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

show off


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

it didnt do right let me try again


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

There thats better


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2012)

I think string maybe ate too many boiled eggs..........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

gettin' closer


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2012)

or maybe too many boiled egg flavored hot pockets.......................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> There thats better


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

rydert said:


> or maybe too many boiled egg flavored hot pockets.......................



Yuck, wait.. i do love some boiled eggs


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yuck, wait.. i do love some boiled eggs



nothing like a boiled egg burp..........just sayin.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Boiled eggs and beer


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

rydert said:


> nothing like a boiled egg burp..........just sayin.........



Maybe we should PM stangmusic and tell him about it?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> gettin' closer



Yep


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Boiled eggs and beer



Music to my ears and nose!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lockit..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm gonna send String a PM telling him his thread has been closed!


----------

